# Post your 29 plus! (29+)



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

So, I may have missed it... But I haven't come across a 29 plus show thread yet. If not, lets get one started. Will post my set up as soon as I get some decent shots!


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

These are 2 recent builds I've done at the shop. Both are Vassago Verhauen 29+ frames


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*I need to take some better pictures.*

Here's mine. 4" travel, 425 chainstays, pretty normal aggro-XC geometry. I need a fork with more clearance, appropriate rear wheel, etc... but it's the end of the season so I wanted to get out on it and enjoy the fall.

















-Walt


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Awesome, Walt! Love how you did those chain stays. Looks like PLENTY of tire clearance.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

There's about 95mm of clearance, so the Chupacabras have a full 10mm or so on each side. 

Now, chainring clearance... that's pretty tight! That 32t has *maybe* 1.5mm to the yoke.

-Walt


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

44 bikes T.N.T ...bikepacking mile muncher...derby rims, SON dynamo with a sinewave revolution (its a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll) and a smattering of enve and jones... fabby doo.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

That is an awesome bike. Kris is on the VERY short list of people I'd buy a bike from if I didn't build them myself.

-Walt


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Walt said:


> Here's mine. 4" travel, 425 chainstays,
> 
> -Walt


That thing looks fzackin brilliant, and the 425mm stays just scream _braaaaaaaaap_!

What OLD did you use out back?

Mine:


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

Took these on the maiden voyage with my new Silent Cycles 29+ frame. The build is based primarily on the Jones geometry with a few small tweaks. Love it!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dRjOn said:


> View attachment 1016318
> 44 bikes T.N.T ...bikepacking mile muncher...derby rims, SON dynamo with a sinewave revolution (its a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll) and a smattering of enve and jones... fabby doo.


Must spread reputation around before giving it again............

Nice 44!!!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

It was partially inspired by you and Devin and that sick bike! 

I did 142x12. Kinda wishing I had gone wider in the back just because chainring clearance is stupid tight if you want a ring bigger than 28t or so. Then again, I don't think I need a ring bigger than 28 with these stupid huge wheels.

Braap is right! Just wish there was more gnar in Park City to hit with it.

-Walt


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

This is what I have been riding all summer. Definitely by far the most fun bike I have ever had for sure no doubt! Ha. But seriously, I initially went back and forth a lot on whether I really do like the plus platform. There are definitely drawbacks, but there sure are a lot of pluses (heh heh).

My 29+ by Adam Sklar, on Flickr

My 29+ by Adam Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

* 9 niner ros 9 plus + ss 1x1 *





















.
​


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

My new Vassago VerHauen 29+. Color choice was inspired by Sklar's build... :thumbsup:

Whisky #9 Fork
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Industry 9 Hubs/Velocity Dually Rims
XT M8000 Brakeset
Thomson Cockpit
Race Face Turbine Crankset
Chupacabra/Bomboloni tires


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

adarn said:


> This is what I have been riding all summer. Definitely by far the most fun bike I have ever had for sure no doubt! Ha. But seriously, I initially went back and forth a lot on whether I really do like the plus platform. There are definitely drawbacks, but there sure are a lot of pluses (heh heh).
> 
> My 29+ by Adam Sklar, on Flickr
> 
> My 29+ by Adam Sklar, on Flickr


Now that is a good looking bike.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Just picked up this ROS9 plus last week on a pretty good deal gave up on finding a frame when I stumbled onto thisone, loving it so far but already have an ROS9 setup SS that I really like made the decision real easy. came with 1x11 but riding SS style for the time being.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

fire02red said:


> My new Vassago VerHauen 29+. Color choice was inspired by Sklar's build... :thumbsup:


Ha! Honored...
I'd really like to try that bombolini tire. I haven't tried any of the new Vassagos. Boy did I put some miles on an old Jaberwocky back in the day though...


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Now that is a good looking bike.


Thank you!


----------



## Coleman22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lefty powered krampus at the top of reveille peak tx. Tim at two 6 labs really hooked me up with the lefty mod. All new internals and super nice. Makes the krampus a beast.


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice builds and I'm curious what you thought about the line plus wheels?


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

*Gnarvster*















Waiting on 60 tpi dirt wizards, the 120 tpi's are a little "ultralight".
This bike is as much fun as a bike can be.
It is like a monster truck inspired BMX bike, or something.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

adarn said:


> Ha! Honored...
> I'd really like to try that bombolini tire. I haven't tried any of the new Vassagos. Boy did I put some miles on an old Jaberwocky back in the day though...


I would really recommend the Bomboloni... About half a pound lighter than the Chronicle (on my crappy shop scale) and still has very substantial sidewalls. Tread is VERY similar to the Chupacabra but the casing is tougher.

On a side note, I too have an old jabber frame that has seen many, many miles... Was a great rig.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

LenzSport Behemoth 29+ with Magnum Pro







... RS-1








Carver Gnarvester geared 1x11







...SS


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

RSD Mutant 29+


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry for the bad cropping. Took me a bit to figure out you have to take instagram's cropping into consideration before you take the pic...


----------



## mikebixes (Mar 6, 2013)

How do you like your Mutant. I am thinking of getting their new Big Chief model. Thanks


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

mikebixes said:


> How do you like your Mutant. I am thinking of getting their new Big Chief model. Thanks


The Mutant's really good. I don't have any other 29+ bikes to compare it to, but so far so good.


----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

Been riding a Stache 5 for a bit...it is one of our shop demo's. I took it on a group ride up in the north Georgia mountains and it was amazing!!


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Singular Rooster by Bigbroondug, on Flickr
Singular Rooster by Bigbroondug, on Flickr

Singular Rooster
Maxxis Chronicles on Duallys
XTM8000 1X11

More than happy


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

*My Singular Rooster...*

... Is a prototype of the frame that was eventually produced.


----------



## dropperpost (Mar 10, 2015)

my third krampus frame, this time i think i got it right.

medium krampus in moonlit swamp. 
chris king sour apple errythang. headset, hubs, bottom bracket. 
velocity dually rims. 
moots setback seatpost
XT hydraulic brakes
nitto X fairweather bullmoose stem/bar combo
raceface narrow wide chainring in sour apple to match
salsa quick release seatpost clamp in almost-close-enough-to-sour apple to match
raceface turbine cranks
all the stock SLX drivetrain stuff 
maxxis chronicle tires
saddlebag by outershell (local to me in SF)

waiting on a slate brooks c17 to replace the bulgy stock foam.


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

*I love this bike.*















I just got back form my first bikepacking trip. 250 miles over 3 days of the River to Sea Loop. These shots were from day 2 when our (18 strong ) group rode up Central FL's Atlantic coast from New Smyrna Beach to St. Augustine.

This bike rules.


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Banshee Prime with 605B dropouts, 29+ Dirt Wizards


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

jb, does that path (bottom pic) go towards SART? I saw that before looking South from the Skyline trailhead, but never ventured that route.

What front tire did you go with? Next spring is when Maxxis's Rekon and Ikon tires come out in 27.5+, which might interest me.

Edit: Nm, just zoomed up to read Surly Dirt Wizard 29x3.0


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Took the pink trail, not sure what it's called. Had a stupid low speed fall and bruised my right ribs...left my g-form shirt in the truck...

Both are Dirt Wizard 29+.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*My Stache 7*

I've only been able to take her on a very short shake down ride, but so far so good!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just picked it up last night. 
Large Stock Build

Mods:
Swapped Sram PG1070 for Shimano XT
Removed Stickers from:
-Seat tube
-Down tube
-Fork
-Prob gonna remove "fff" stickers
-Might take off head tube badge
Selle SMP PRO saddle stolen from other bike
Pedals stolen from other bike

Future Mods:
Seatpost (I am already over max height limit on stock post @ 6'2")
Maybe split tube
RF NW 34t (color?)
ODI Rouge grips
Solid spacer to replace the (5) currently (duh)
Remove Chain guide
Slam rear wheel all-da-way forward
Maxxis Chronicals
Garmin GPS mount
Pedals
Saddle
Intertube CS protector


----------



## YORK25 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here it is, in the shop now replaced BB and blew the rear hub.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

YORK25 said:


> Here it is, in the shop now replaced BB and blew the rear hub.
> View attachment 1019984


Almost got one of these, the press fit so turned me off I could not do it.
Got a Carver with a 73mm bb.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Another Niner 29+ ROS*









Yep, I did it too. It was a demo bike that had been used 6 times. Didn't look like anybody really did anything on it. Couldn't even find a mark. I got a great deal, but honestly I have no idea why I bought it. I have a garage full of bikes. I guess it's a sickness.

I was somewhat 50/50 on it, but then I rode it for about 2+ hours on our local trails. It does ride pretty nice. At just over 29 lbs, it doesn't really ride like it. I'll put a dropper on it as that orange Niner post looks terrible.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Custom Waltworks*

I've posted this elsewhere, but I think it belongs in this thread as well:


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

Lots of gorgeous bikes in here. I was a bit surprised at the amount of custom frames.

Here is my plain-jane Krampus OPS singlespeed build.



10 months and ~500 miles later and I still adore this bike. My only issue is that the Knards don't work so well as a front tire for me. I will be picking up a Vittoria Bomboloni for the front sometime soon.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Krampus in SS mode:
Untitled by Mike, on Flickr

In Rohloff bikepacking mode:
Little River S24O - last bit of trail before finishing by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

MrIcky said:


> Nice builds and I'm curious what you thought about the line plus wheels?


Line Plus wheels are VERY nice... hubs seem solid with nice engagement (dt swiss internals I believe), tubeless was as easy as it gets... Even with a worn out crappy floor pump.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

*Updates to my Vassago*

Here are a few updated pictures of the Vassago. Really digging the Chronicle/Bomboloni combo...


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Just built. Can't wait to pick this up!

XTR 1x11
XTR 9000 brakes
Race Face Next crankset 
Nextie Carbon 35mm
Industry 9 hubs
DT comp spokes
Easton EC90 flat bar
Easton EC70 stem
Cane creek 40 headset 
Ritchey Carbon trail seat post
Selle italia kit carbonio flow saddle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoKrpan (Apr 7, 2007)

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

My Chumba Ursa

Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Muru Mungo


----------



## glasius (Jan 14, 2009)

*Beachracer On-One Scandal 29+ conversion*

Here is mine.
An On-One Scandal 29 with cutted Fat B Nimble tires on Ryde Trace Enduro rims. It just fits tightly on the rear. Not much clearance then 2-3 mm on each side.


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

My once in a lifetime project- 44 Magnum Kid Dangerous. A steam Rollin F350 on the single track !


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

Chinese Carbon, Lefty Supermax, Maxxis Chronicle 3.0"x29 on 50mm Chinese Carbon rims and Project321 hubs with a bunch of cheap carbon parts (stem, seatpost, bars), and xx1 groupset. Still in the making but almost done. Gotta get the rear caliper mounted (need to pickup 20mm in spacers, I think), trim the rear line and somehow run it through the frame without spilling fluid everywhere, bleed both brakes, retrue the front wheel, redo some of the spokes on the rear wheel (passed and didn't lace on 2 cross), retrue it, and inevitably remount the rear if not both tires, and maybe finally I'll be done...never could've imagined building a bike was so much detailed work. Pretty excited to take it to the trails though.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Tarjei Hofset (Sep 29, 2013)

MY '16 Banshee Prime with 27,5" dropouts. 
Pictured with Knards, but those tires are not my "daily drivers".


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is my 29+ road bike. ROS9 PLus with Woodchippers.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

josephjosephson said:


> Chinese Carbon, Lefty Supermax, Maxxis Chronicle 3.0"x29 on 50mm Chinese Carbon rims and Project321 hubs with a bunch of cheap carbon parts (stem, seatpost, bars), and xx1 groupset. Still in the making but almost done. Gotta get the rear caliper mounted (need to pickup 20mm in spacers, I think), trim the rear line and somehow run it through the frame without spilling fluid everywhere, bleed both brakes, retrue the front wheel, redo some of the spokes on the rear wheel (passed and didn't lace on 2 cross), retrue it, and inevitably remount the rear if not both tires, and maybe finally I'll be done...never could've imagined building a bike was so much detailed work. Pretty excited to take it to the trails though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thinking of doing the same thing with the Trigger I never ride.
Interested to hear what you think of that frame and that fork ( with it's travel and funky rake)


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Here is my 29+ road bike. ROS9 PLus with Woodchippers.


I guess you'd be the wrong guy to ask for an extra headset spacer.....


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Vic-20 said:


> My once in a lifetime project- 44 Magnum Kid Dangerous. A steam Rollin F350 on the single track !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice looking bike!


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

the mayor said:


> Wow! Thinking of doing the same thing with the Trigger I never ride.
> Interested to hear what you think of that frame and that fork ( with it's travel and funky rake)


Seems great so far, but no serious riding. I took it out in the snow today for about 20 minutes, but dang is it cold. I'll post more updates as I get a little more time on it, but follow here for those: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=985951

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Here is my 29+ road bike. ROS9 PLus with Woodchippers.


How tall are you, 7'6"??? That bike makes those 29+ wheels look small, didn't think that was possible!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

tim_w_sage said:


> My Chumba Ursa
> 
> Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


Damn, that looks badass with the lefty.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

That FourtyFour is beautiful!

My Stache 7. Added dropper, changed bars and grips. Swapped out wheels for 42mm carbon with Hope hubs. 







Last change for now will be Answer 20/20 carbon bars. I will eventually upgrade brakes to XT.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

bikeny said:


> How tall are you, 7'6"??? That bike makes those 29+ wheels look small, didn't think that was possible!


6'4", unfortunately mucho steerer tube spacers was the only easy way to get the bars up. Might need to investigate a custom boner stem.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

JACKL said:


> Damn, that looks badass with the lefty.


thanks man. It rides way better than it looks. Here is a pic of the aftermath of a 75 mile ride I did last week. The bike was awesome.
IMG_4609 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Hot Rod Stache


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My KM with a Panaracer Fat B Nimble nestled in the rear:


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Captain_America1976 said:


> That FourtyFour is beautiful!
> 
> My Stache 7. Added dropper, changed bars and grips. Swapped out wheels for 42mm carbon with Hope hubs.
> View attachment 1042676
> ...


Nice looking bike. Why did you go to narrower rims and are you happy with that decision? I'm having a hard time deciding between 50mm and 42mm. I'm thinking wider might be better for floatation but narrower better for summer use and ability to run 2.3's. How has the ride changed? Thanks.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

BXCc said:


> Nice looking bike. Why did you go to narrower rims and are you happy with that decision? I'm having a hard time deciding between 50mm and 42mm. I'm thinking wider might be better for floatation but narrower better for summer use and ability to run 2.3's. How has the ride changed? Thanks.


I went with the 42mm based on this thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/carbon-hoops-40mm-vs-50mm-996337.html I have a true fat bike, so floatation in that respect didn't factor into my decision. My main reason for new wheels was to shed rotational weight, and I achieved that goal. Total loss was a little over 1.5 lbs. So far I have not noticed too much difference in ride quality. It's been a tiny bit harsher, but I think that is due to running higher PSI and the wheels being stiffer. I was usually at 10 PSI on the stock wheels, and so far I have been closer to 12 on the new wheels. I am trying to avoid rim strikes, so I will probably go down a bit more as time progresses. There is no noticeable difference in traction. I think I have about 50 miles on the wheels so far, and I have no regrets.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Today's ride on the Krampus


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't believe how happy I am with a rigid bike!


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## stlburner (Dec 20, 2004)

*Delete - Wrong Spot*

Moved


----------



## stlburner (Dec 20, 2004)

*My Stache*

I clearly don't know how to use the Internets.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Stache 9 with a bunch of upgrades and another pile of parts on the way to replace some worn out bits.


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

Stlburner: is that a Stache with the decals removed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## stlburner (Dec 20, 2004)

*Stickers*

I custom cut black vinyl decal to cover everything that wasn't removable.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry for the not-great photo. Nothing but snow outside right now. Fat biking only. But this baby will be going to Moab shortly. Got a bike-shop build, swapped out the wheels for Ibis 941, and added the Fox 34 fork.


----------



## thegoulan (Jan 25, 2016)

My Stache 5 (and I) in action. Upgraded XT 10sp only. Photo courtesy of Jason Qunell during this year's 787 Racing 6hr event at Reimers Ranch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Meriwether fat bike in 29+ mode while bikepacking the Big Island of Hawaii.


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

*Fiona*

This is Fiona - my 29+ rigid love affair 























An absolute blast to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

2016 Trek Stache5 single speed rigid, tubeless, Specialized command post blacklite, 50mm MOWA stem, 785mm Race Face bars and grips, 32x20 gearing, 25 lbs. 9oz. and lots of fun.


----------



## spargenc23 (Jun 3, 2015)

*My Stache, aka The Goat*

Haven't really upgraded my Stache much yet, still recovering from the initial purchase  Adding wheelsets to the mix will be in future plans, hopefully matching that teal color in the hubs!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Sattvic said:


> This is Fiona - my 29+ rigid love affair
> 
> View attachment 1045958
> 
> ...


that is a thing of beauty. What dirt drop bars are those?


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Here is my Edelbikes 29+ out in the first snow of the year and playing with my new Paul Klampers.























I love this bike! It's far from my lightest but it's the most fun. Primarily built to be a bikepacking bike, I've found that I made one big error... not being able to run double front rings. The mountains here in Switzerland are pretty brutal. After going up and over 4-5 big mountains in a day with a fully loaded bike, I'm really shot.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Fredsv (May 12, 2004)

How do you like the Klampers?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My green beast. Love this bike


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Fredsv said:


> How do you like the Klampers?


They're great! It took exactly 3 rides like Paul says in his installation video to get them bedded. Great modulation and a lot of power. FYI - I'm using them with Paul Love Levers.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My new Jones:


----------



## renski (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry for the dumb question but most of the Staches I see here are single speed. Any reason for this other than simplicity? I have been out of the loop for a long time and I am currently considering a Stache 5. Thanks!


----------



## Jcl523 (Mar 14, 2015)

My first 29+ love. Still have it, although now it's back to stock and being used for urban assault.









Just got the Carver a little over a month ago. So far, I really like it. Upgrading the wheels soon.


----------



## LaneBMC (Feb 11, 2016)

*My BMC with Dirt Wizards*

































Love the Dirt Wizards so far, just riding through the neighborhood cant wait to hit the trails... & the 120's set up tubeless super easy on the Ibis 941's...tight fit hope the new sidewall's are able to withstand some rock gardens and not tear


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I love those new Treks... especially the 5. Unfortunately, they weren't imported for the Swiss market. :-(


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

renski said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but most of the Staches I see here are single speed. Any reason for this other than simplicity?


Short answer is NO. Longer answer, the Stache frame is an very easy single speed conversion with sliding dropouts. They are great single and geared. I currently have a 7 that is still 1 x 11. I have the parts at home to convert it into a single speed. I like riding single speed, and after I sold my Krampus I don't have one at the moment.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

renski said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but most of the Staches I see here are single speed. Any reason for this other than simplicity? I have been out of the loop for a long time and I am currently considering a Stache 5. Thanks!


Since the Stache 5 comes rigid, people that will be riding in on more mellow terrain can get away with the single gear a little easier than those in areas where they're climbing mountains and such. It's a fun bike for where I live but I wouldn't recommend it for everyone. I'm used to full suspension geared bikes but they're overkill on my local trails. I also went single speed to toughen me back up. I've been going way too easy the last couple of years just sitting spinning up hills in no hurry. I no longer have that option so I'll get stronger.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

My Jones Plus is now over 8 months old.
This is how it's been looking for most of my riding










This is how my bike is this week












Kiwi Pete from the road


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Jcl523 said:


> My first 29+ love. Still have it, although now it's back to stock and being used for urban assault.
> 
> View attachment 1049259
> 
> ...


How do you like the carver compared to the krampus? I'm torn between both bikes.


----------



## Jcl523 (Mar 14, 2015)

RPG said:


> How do you like the carver compared to the krampus? I'm torn between both bikes.


To me, it feels much more nimble. I believe it also feels a good bit stiffer.


----------



## use2vw (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry..still learning the 29+ world.. what frame is this? Never heard of Fiona? Looks like a Gnarvester and 1st gen Honzo blended, but I'm not sure? custom?


----------



## mikebixes (Mar 6, 2013)

*RSD Big Chief*








Here is my RSD Big Chief I got earlier this fall. I have not ridden it as much as I would have liked, but winter is over and I will be getting out more on it. So far I really like it, but have only ridden single speed rigid 29er's in the past.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

My new 2106 Vassago Jabberwocky 29+ Three weeks old, and LOVING it.


----------



## Tarjei Hofset (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Here is my Workswell / Sobato 078 frame and fork. 21.8 pounds exactly as pictured.


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

BXCc said:


> Here is my Workswell / Sobato 078 frame and fork. 21.8 pounds exactly as pictured.


There it is! Nice  Glad you got it up and running.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

bxcc said:


> here is my workswell / sobato 078 frame and fork. 21.8 pounds exactly as pictured.


sweet!


----------



## use2vw (Sep 17, 2012)

Sattvic said:


> This is Fiona - my 29+ rigid love affair
> 
> View attachment 1045958
> 
> ...


What FRAME IS FIONA? please... very nice!


----------



## use2vw (Sep 17, 2012)

dirtbyte said:


> My new 2106 Vassago Jabberwocky 29+ Three weeks old, and LOVING it.
> 
> View attachment 1061983


Ahhh..man That pre-production BLUE is sooo ON POINT!! I wish they landed on this as the color choice instead of green. Still waiting to hear back from Tom at Vassago regarding availability. Any more detail impression of this frame now that it's got some dirt on it! such a nice rig man!


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

use2vw said:


> Ahhh..man That pre-production BLUE is sooo ON POINT!! I wish they landed on this as the color choice instead of green. Still waiting to hear back from Tom at Vassago regarding availability. Any more detail impression of this frame now that it's got some dirt on it! such a nice rig man!


LOVE IT. Been riding the Optimus Ti hardtail for about 2 years and I did not think I could find a better bike for the trails I ride and the kind of riding I like to do. I LOVE climbing, all kinds of climbing, long gradual, short steep, technical, smooth, you name it. I also like going downhill fast, but not at risk of a major injury.

Hard to report on just the frame, since I came from a regular 29er hardtail (also singlespeed), and this bike has so many things that are different (rigid, fat tires, steel frame, better wheels, etc). I will say that it climbs like a goat. Hooks up like crazy, front end stays planted. I thought rigid was going to be REALLY hard, but it goes down hill ALMOST as fast as my hardtail.

Overall, I am VERY pleased with this bike. I keep trying to take the Optimus out for a spin, but I keep grabbing this one... For what it is worth, I have seen the Green one and it is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

dirtbyte said:


> My new 2106 Vassago Jabberwocky 29+ Three weeks old, and LOVING it.
> 
> View attachment 1061983


Nice!!! So this is the brand new design? Do you know if it has the same geo as the Verhauen 29+?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

use2vw said:


> What FRAME IS FIONA? please... very nice!


Fiona is what he calls his bike.
It's not the brand name.
Relax.

Sure looks like a gnarvester to me.

meh, should post a pic. recently completed 29+mukluk, trial fitting a big tent and poles on it.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the geo is the same, but not 100% sure.


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Tarjei Hofset said:


> View attachment 1062001


How do you like riding your Prime as 29+?

What width are your rims and which tires are you running?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm cheating a little. Obviously a fat bike but it rocks set up this way.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

Mr Pink57 said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

New bar


----------



## Tarjei Hofset (Sep 29, 2013)

jbsocal; said:


> How do you like riding your Prime as 29+?
> 
> What width are your rims and which tires are you running?


I only have a couple of rides on it. Definetly like the 29+ concept when I just want to have fun, but it's not ideal for railing.

The rims are the DH940C model from XMCarbonspeed. Could not be happier with them. 40mm outer/31mm inner.

The tyres are Vee Trax-fatty 29x3.0"


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

*Fattened Big Mama*

After fat biking, my 2.25 tires felt like road tires. Now with blunt 35 and bombolonis, this ride reborn. I like it so far.


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

Just switched the wheels over.


----------



## mustang183 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is my Stache 7 with some Deity components and a KS dropper.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Just built up a Niner ROS 9+ 2 star build, except I set it up as a SS. Can't wait to hit the trail and post a dirty pic!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> Just built up a Niner ROS 9+ 2 star build, except I set it up as a SS. Can't wait to hit the trail and post a dirty pic!


Nice, like the color scheme of the new model. Just converted my ROS9 plus to SS this past weekend as well.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

socal_jack said:


> Nice, like the color scheme of the new model. Just converted my ROS9 plus to SS this past weekend as well.
> 
> View attachment 1065191


Sweet bike!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally have the Stache 9 where I want it for the season.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*My Chumba Ursa*


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Waltworks Godzilla....160mm front and rear, room for up to 26x4.5 or 27.5x3.8 rear. Has ruined me for any other bikes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## bkmtb (May 1, 2016)

*ros 29 plus*

2x star build with 120mm manitou magnum.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Yet another Stache 7 owner posting a pic in this thread. So far I'm loving this 29+ bike.


----------



## TheArmand (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey bkmtb, you're the only person on all of the internet that has shown a ROS 9 Plus with a suspension fork. Please, let us know what you think of it. I own one and am concerned with how much it's going to jack the front end up, since the stock fork only has a 470mm a-c measurement. The manitou has the highest a-c of all the 29+ compatible suspension forks. 

So how is it? Too much wheel flop? Center of gravity too high? Tight corners/switchbacks a total PITA? Let us know!


----------



## bkmtb (May 1, 2016)

TheArmand said:


> Hey bkmtb, you're the only person on all of the internet that has shown a ROS 9 Plus with a suspension fork. Please, let us know what you think of it. I own one and am concerned with how much it's going to jack the front end up, since the stock fork only has a 470mm a-c measurement. The manitou has the highest a-c of all the 29+ compatible suspension forks.
> 
> So how is it? Too much wheel flop? Center of gravity too high? Tight corners/switchbacks a total PITA? Let us know!


Just picked it up yesterday so all I've got on it is a 3 mile ride through Brooklyn. I couldn't find anything on the internets about a ros9plus with a sus fork either, so I just took a chance setting this up.

Initial impressions are great. I didn't notice wheel flop at all - I too was worried about slack head tube angle, but this bike handles like a monster truck dream and it feels so light nimble. The BB feels high, and I'm not sure how great this geometry would work with a fork on a smaller frame size with these huge wheels. This is a large btw.

I'll be getting this thing muddy next weekend and I'll give a ride report if anyone is interested.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

bkmtb said:


> 2x star build with 120mm manitou magnum.


Curious, how tall are you, and what's your inseam?
Trying to figure out if I'd go medium or large (5'10", 33" inseam.)
The ETT seems a bit shorter than most "new school geometries," so I'm thinking possibly getting large and running a short stem.
Also interested in hearing your feedback after getting out on some dirt!

Los


----------



## bkmtb (May 1, 2016)

sslos said:


> Curious, how tall are you, and what's your inseam?
> Trying to figure out if I'd go medium or large (5'10", 33" inseam.)
> The ETT seems a bit shorter than most "new school geometries," so I'm thinking possibly getting large and running a short stem.
> Also interested in hearing your feedback after getting out on some dirt!
> ...


I'm 6'00 with a long 34" inseam. The large turned out to be good for me, but I was seriously considering the M except for my longer inseam - their sizing for M is for riders 5'8"-6'. The bike does feel a bit more compact than other larges I have had, but in your case I might be worried that you would not have the seat post height for a dropper post in a Large- if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

bkmtb said:


> I'm 6'00 with a long 34" inseam. The large turned out to be good for me, but I was seriously considering the M except for my longer inseam - their sizing for M is for riders 5'8"-6'. The bike does feel a bit more compact than other larges I have had, but in your case I might be worried that you would not have the seat post height for a dropper post in a Large- if you are into that kind of thing.


Thanks for the info! You bring up a good point about the post issue.
Hmm... I guess I keep thinking about this.

Los


----------



## TheArmand (Jul 6, 2011)

bkmtb said:


> I'll be getting this thing muddy next weekend and I'll give a ride report if anyone is interested.


Hey, that would be me. I'm totally interested. I'm sure others are too! Although it would've been nice to get your feedback with some experience on the stock rigid fork as a comparison. Nevertheless, anything would be appreciated. Very close to throwing on a Fox 27.5+ on mine, and swapping to the 110mm shaft just to get that much closer to stock geo's to maintain predictable steering on tight/slow turns.


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Rode the Stache 7 tonight, back to back w/a Specialized 6Fattie. For me, absolutely no contest, 29+ kills the B+. Yes, the 29 is a little less responsive handling, but after a brief ride I adjusted. The 29+ rolled straight and true over a rock garden. Really, I was shocked how smooth it was. You know how you pucker up, unsure of the path, then instant relief, it just rolls over stuff that would choke lesser wheels. Did the same on the B+ and it wobbled L/R, unsteady, came off the seat and had to get back on.

Up till reading the Stache reviews in the past day or so I had disregarded the 29+, thinking it made no sense, just too much wheel and tires.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Check out the Carver Gnarvester. Geometry is way different than the Stache but it has traditional rear spacing with superior sliders (IMO). I was concerned with the geometry on paper especially with the incredibly long fork, but the handling is great. Can imagine it would be a blast with a carbon fork up front.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

A1an said:


> Check out the Carver Gnarvester. Geometry is way different than the Stache but it has traditional rear spacing with superior sliders (IMO). I was concerned with the geometry on paper especially with the incredibly long fork, but the handling is great. Can imagine it would be a blast with a carbon fork up front.


Wow... beautiful bike but I, personally, really dislike the look & function of sliders. I've often looked at Carver bikes and thought... wow, that'd be wonderful, without the sliders. To me, there are so many other great options for chain tensioning available. Obviously, other people don't mind though. Somehow, the shorter, enclosed sliders on the Trek don't bother me though. Odd.

The Travers Russ Ti (previously went by another name) is the one I've had my eye on for awhile. I am completely sold on 29+ as I've had one for 1.5 years and I use it extensively for bikepacking and all round fun. Russ Ti - Travers Bikes.com Sadly, most of the photos show it with a Lauf fork which I also can't abide. Travers does a really beautiful carbon fork in normal and bikepacking versions too.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

The aesthetic of the Trek sliders certainly is nice, but they are frustrating to deal with (had the same dropouts on my Superfly SS I recently sold to fund the Carver). You can always get Carver to make a custom Ti with a traditional dropout in it. Cost probably wouldn't be much more to sneak it in with a regular production run if everything else on the bike remained the same.


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

I have had bike fever before, but this is the worst ever, by huge margin. Four days ago I completely disregarded 29+. Yesterday rode a Stache 7 and can't stand waiting to get my own 29+. 

Love the images, please keep posting!


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

The 29+ as it meant to be.
1296mm wheelbase. 65° head angle and 75.5° seat.
140mm of travel rear (will be soon, currently 127) and 150mm front.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

A1an said:


> Check out the Carver Gnarvester. Geometry is way different than the Stache but it has traditional rear spacing with superior sliders (IMO). I was concerned with the geometry on paper especially with the incredibly long fork, but the handling is great. Can imagine it would be a blast with a carbon fork up front.


Isn't it designed around 120mm, the same as the stache?


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ a true beauty! :skep:


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

tfinator said:


> Isn't it designed around 120mm, the same as the stache?


It says it is but I'm not sure what length of 120mm fork they are referring to on Carver's site. I measured my bb height and I'm about half an inch higher than what Trek is stating for the Stache 9 with the 110mm fork. This bike really is high with this 550mm length Magnum but it still handles surprisingly well compared to what I am accustomed to.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Are those trees or cacti?

And I can't see the pretty sliders!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

ya29er said:


> The 29+ as it meant to be.
> 1296mm wheelbase. 65° head angle and 75.5° seat.
> 140mm of travel rear (will be soon, currently 127) and 150mm front.
> 
> View attachment 1068295


That's amazing. Custom? Details, please!


----------



## arctic slalom (Apr 12, 2009)

Is that full swish 29+ a mondraker prototype


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

schnee said:


> That's amazing. Custom? Details, please!


What's really amazing is how its rides.



arctic slalom said:


> Is that full swish 29+ a mondraker prototype


No, this is the carbon fibre bike I'm making in my backyard.
http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-p...-trance-x-29er-clone-994491.html#post12619535


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Just got home w/my new best bike friend, a new/demo Trek Stache 5 w/rigid carbon fork (same as the "Miami Blue" Stache in the image above). Mine's got about $800 worth of lightweight upgrades (carbon, full XTR), and feels like it weighs half my Salsa Mukluk. Removed the front wheel in the shop. Lugged the bike in one hand from the shop to my hatchback. It fells like a street bike. It's crazy light. 

Will post images later. This is my all-time favorite bike, and I can't wait to get some miles on it. Small to mid size rocks are like riding on pavement. Curbs are like a divot. This thing rocks. I'm stoked for it. 

6-3, 34.5" inseam. I first fell in love with the Stache a couple days ago, riding a Stache 7 size 18.5 earlier this week. Definitely too small, as expected (but still loads of fun). Found no 19.5" to ride, but this 21.5" fits like a glove (average head set offset).


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Heavily upgraded 7. Tons of fun. Can't wait until new fork arrives. Magnum Comp is lackluster at best.


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> View attachment 1068799
> 
> Heavily upgraded 7. Tons of fun. Can't wait until new fork arrives. Magnum Comp is lackluster at best.


Awesome! What kind of fork did you order? I rode only two Stache, a 7 and a 5. Both are my all-time favorite MTBs, by huge margin.

I would have ridden mine tonight if I did not have to wait for thread lock to dry on the front skewer. Hope it's not pouring tomorrow. 29+ kicks you know what.

I can't get over how cool is 29+ from my preconception that it was a passing fad, a clown bike.

Early after Trek announced the Stache last year, someone posted general disdain, classifying it as a "me too" mass market disappointment. I could not disagree more. This thing is the real deal. One dealer I talked to today said he loved it, and he's only 5-8.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

ro7939 said:


> Awesome! What kind of fork did you order? I rode only two Stache, a 7 and a 5. Both are my all-time favorite MTBs, by huge margin.
> 
> I would have ridden mine tonight if I did not have to wait for thread lock to dry on the front skewer. Hope it's not pouring tomorrow. 29+ kicks you know what.
> 
> ...


Can you explain the thread lock on the front skewer?


----------



## Oldcabin23 (May 8, 2016)

Got my first ride on my new 7 today, love it!
Dropper and tubeless will be my first mods.
Would have gotten a nice trail pic but I was too busy sucking wind!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

I'm huge, XXL hands, pretty strong. When I got to the car it took serious torque to open the front axle lever. This is my first bike with the new through-type threaded axle. I turned the axle to unscrew it. Instead of the axle thread backing out, the lever rotated. 

The shop had to unscrew the axle from the fork (large allen screw on side opposite the lever). The wrench said the employee who rode the bike and upgraded it apparently over torqued the lever, and used too low a spec thread lock, causing the axle to lock and the level to rotate free. They put new read thread lock on the skewer, said to let it dry over night, and described the appropriate torque for the lever, which matched my expectation: if total lever arc is 180 degrees, friction starts around 110-120 degrees and if excess torque is required to close it, back out the thread...pretty much common sense.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

I would not be putting thread lock, particularly red thread locker, on my Manitou fork axle. Should not be any need to do so if the axle is properly installed. I really don't understand why a bike shop would do this.


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Moderate rain falling now. I'm still tempted to take it out.

Tuesday the only Stache 5 Trek had left was 17.5" size...Trek had 17.5, 19.5, and 21.5 Stache 7, but I think the only size remaining yesterday was 18.5. Of course dealer stock is unknown and not listed at the website.

There's good reasons Trek sold out of many 2016 Stache models and sizes in early May.



Epic_Dude said:


> I would not be putting thread lock, particularly red thread locker, on my Manitou fork axle. Should not be any need to do so if the axle is properly installed. I really don't understand why a bike shop would do this.


Thanks for the warning. As earlier posted, this is my first up close look at a threaded through-axle. I looked closer at the axle/lever assembly on the work bench. I don't want to dis-assemble the rod/axle/lever, but best I can tell he applied red thread lock to the male thread (on the rod), to which thread was attached a now-visible nut under the lever.

Is there specific reason(s) not to apply red thread lock to the above described thread?


----------



## bkmtb (May 1, 2016)

I'm loving this niner. It does feel a bit on the heavy side, but it is very maneuverable at any speed. Regardelss, it basically runs over anything you put in front of it. I might rename this bike the OCIB, or Overly Confidence Inspiring Bike. I was launching off of log piles like a much younger version of myself.

To put this in perspective I've been riding a Karate Monkey rigid for the past 6 years - so the attitude of this bike is completely different. It's very comfortable at any speed. I was most surprised at how much fun it is to climb with this bike. The tires have amazing grip at low PSI (rear was around 11 front was 14).

As far as the fork's performance - I am at a bit of a loss because of my inexperience with modern forks... I don't really know how to set it up. It was incredible on all the big drops, but I could not quite figure out how to set it to absorb some of the smaller chop on the trail (roots, etc.). The geometry of the bike with the fork seems perfect to me - I'm not sure what the rake degree has changed to with the 120mm, but it is not overly slack.

Does anyone have any experience with the Manitou Magnum that could give me some advice about set up or adjustability? The directions are totally confusing.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

bkmtb said:


> I don't really know how to set it up. It was incredible on all the big drops, but I could not quite figure out how to set it to absorb some of the smaller chop on the trail (roots, etc.). The geometry of the bike with the fork seems perfect to me - I'm not sure what the rake degree has changed to with the 120mm, but it is not overly slack.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Manitou Magnum that could give me some advice about set up or adjustability? The directions are totally confusing.
> View attachment 1068917


The 120 fork and the 29+ tire are finally getting the geo on that bike a little slacker. 
I removed the platform shim from my Tower Pro and have lots of small bump. You can get tuning info off the Manitou tuning thread.
http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspe...ur-abs-hsc-shim-stack-687754.html#post7783419
Manitou Tech will return your call for advice.
..and this-
http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/manitou-magnum-27-5-29-fork-impressions-971720-5.html


----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

RaleighX said:


> Hot Rod Stache


What fork is this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

Now that's a tricked out Stache 9! Sweet! Get a T shirt and bumper sticker that reads: "Real men got rigid SS 29+" 

I'd be shocked if there's a carbon 29+ fork other than the Stache 5 stocker. Is your fork off a Stache 5? If yes, maybe the OEM "Miami Blue" would contrast well with the yellow "Trek" graphic, especially w/a Miami Blue highlight like the seat clamp. Or maybe match the yellow graphic?

Forget it...it looks awesome. Bat Man's MTB! 

I'll weigh my own hot rod Stache 5 at the LBS: XTR brakes/shifter/derailleur, carbon bits.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

bkmtb said:


> I'm loving this niner. It does feel a bit on the heavy side, but it is very maneuverable at any speed. Regardelss, it basically runs over anything you put in front of it. I might rename this bike the OCIB, or Overly Confidence Inspiring Bike. I was launching off of log piles like a much younger version of myself.
> 
> To put this in perspective I've been riding a Karate Monkey rigid for the past 6 years - so the attitude of this bike is completely different. It's very comfortable at any speed. I was most surprised at how much fun it is to climb with this bike. The tires have amazing grip at low PSI (rear was around 11 front was 14).
> 
> ...


Not sure what came in your fork box, but the brochure in mine wasn't all that helpful. I used this off Manitou's website and it has been most helpful. I pretty much set everything up in the middle of the xc range since that is the riding I do and it feels very nice after messing with the air pressure. Found I had to run my pressure a little lower than recommended to get full travel out of the thing:
https://www.manitoumtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/magnum-pro-setup-guide.pdf


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

ro7939 said:


> Now that's a tricked out Stache 9! Sweet! Get a T shirt and bumper sticker that reads: "Real men got rigid SS 29+"
> 
> I'd be shocked if there's a carbon 29+ fork other than the Stache 5 stocker. Is your fork off a Stache 5? If yes, maybe the OEM "Miami Blue" would contrast well with the yellow "Trek" graphic, especially w/a Miami Blue highlight like the seat clamp. Or maybe match the yellow graphic?
> 
> ...


Looks like the Bontrager Bowie fork you can buy from Trek. Same as Stache 5 and Superfly SS forks, except the Bowie has a carbon steerer.

Also, the carbon Whisky forks will clear 29+ wheels.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

ro7939 said:


> Is there specific reason(s) not to apply red thread lock to the above described thread?


I'm guessing because Red TL is pretty much permanent.

Loctite Threadlocker Red 271 from Loctite Adhesives

If you got a flat while on a ride, how would you change it?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Swerny said:


> I'm guessing because Red TL is pretty much permanent.
> 
> Loctite Threadlocker Red 271 from Loctite Adhesives
> 
> If you got a flat while on a ride, how would you change it?


My understanding is that they applied thread lock on the part of the skewer that connects to the release component/lever. Not to the threads that go into the fork.

The bike shop didn't thread lock your skewer into the fork did they?! That sounds like an awful idea.

Maybe OP could just post a picture so we can see.


----------



## thegoulan (Jan 25, 2016)

tfinator said:


> My understanding is that they applied thread lock on the part of the skewer that connects to the release component/lever. Not to the threads that go into the fork.
> 
> The bike shop didn't thread lock your skewer into the fork did they?! That sounds like an awful idea.
> 
> Maybe OP could just post a picture so we can see.


This is really interesting as it may be a response to a technical problem I have been having with my Stache skewers / maxles for a while now (I have been silent about it because I haven't seen any discussions RE the problem as of yet).

My skewers, especially the rear, have a tendency to back themselves out, the root cause of which is a loosening of the bolt attaching the lever to skewer. It was so bad that in a 6hr race the bolt attached the lever rattled completely loose, resulting in a lost lever and ultimately the skewer backing out...the axle end cap unthreaded and when I when to take the wheel off to pack up the bike the whole free body came out.


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys, joining the party here with my stock Stache 5. I'll get pictures when I do day rides, but live in the desert, so we do night runs mostly. I love how nimble this bike is! I had to chop two inches off the seat post to get it low enough to let me ride down hill, and am thinking about a dropper. Also flirting with having a good fork to swap out - and of course if I need to go boost 110. Decisions. 
What's your favorite terrain on your Stache?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

ro7939 said:


> Awesome! What kind of fork did you order? I rode only two Stache, a 7 and a 5. Both are my all-time favorite MTBs, by huge margin.
> 
> I would have ridden mine tonight if I did not have to wait for thread lock to dry on the front skewer. Hope it's not pouring tomorrow. 29+ kicks you know what.
> 
> ...


I ordered a 2017 Fox 34 27.5+ From pictures I have seen it should fit the wheel tire combo I have. Hopefully it will ship in the next day or two.


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

Superfly SS. There's a Bontrager there's a Chupacabra mounted to a Bontrager Line Plus up front.


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

Superfly SS.


----------



## BrandonJim (Jun 15, 2011)

Surly Ogre 29+ SS. Dirt Wizard rear, Bomboloni Front. I built my Ogre into a trail bike so I put the Karate Monkey decal kit on it after powder coating. I threw this together to try out 29+ without a huge commitment. The build is way better than expected!


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I'm surprised you could fit a DW in the rear of your Ogre. A DW on a Blunt 35 was a no-go on my KM, and I always assumed these bikes had similar clearance in the rear.


----------



## BrandonJim (Jun 15, 2011)

I started out with a tube. The narrower than recommended rims turned the corner of the outer knobs outward. This caused rubbing on both side when turning hard unless the tire was perfectly setup. So I trimmed the outer corner off the side knobs with the cutters shown below. The outer knob has a split that made it easy to trim the corner perfectly. Now I have them setup tubeless with zero rub. The tire is the 60 TPI. I chose the 60TPI to reduce stretch. I owned a pair of 120 TPI Dirt Wizard 26 x 2.75 so I know how they stretch. The build is solid. There is no way you could build it like this with gears. But who wants gears anyway. (Rohloff might work....Hmmm)


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Cross post from classifieds. I'm selling some 29+ wheels and tires (or just rims as necessary). Details here:

29 Plus Wheels and Tires - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

neilether said:


> Cross post from classifieds. I'm selling some 29+ wheels and tires (or just rims as necessary). Details here:
> 
> 29 Plus Wheels and Tires - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


Shame it's not boost.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Friedom said:


> Shame it's not boost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah. I'm willing to sell just the rims (And tires) for somebody willing to lace them up to their own hubs.


----------



## kovickc (May 22, 2007)

*My Mistress, Vixen*

I sold a few others to get this one....

I love it. The first bike that fits well, that is my long torso and short legs. I have a bike I can stand over now


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Most recent of mine. It should stay like this for a long time. There is a very short list of original parts. Not sure of the weight, but I think it's in the 26 lb. range. By far one of the most fun bikes I have ever had.


----------



## Chuckycncc (Oct 2, 2015)

XMCarbonspeed CS-001 frame with Manitou Magnum 120 and 50 mm external carbon rims.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

2016 Vassago Jabberwocky 29+


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

fire02red said:


> 2016 Vassago Jabberwocky 29+
> View attachment 1083184


Nice build. Do you have a ride report?


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

Chuckycncc said:


> XMCarbonspeed CS-001 frame with Manitou Magnum 120 and 50 mm external carbon rims.


This is 29+?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckycncc (Oct 2, 2015)

josephjosephson said:


> This is 29+?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yes, Vee Tire Bulldozer 29x3.25 front, Trax Fatty 29x3.0 Rear...


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8X9ucAFfHNtbmNnV21uTkxlTUE
custom titanium frame from Ankang Haofutan and ICAN rigid fork (will be replaced eventually)


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

Chuckycncc said:


> Yes, Vee Tire Bulldozer 29x3.25 front, Trax Fatty 29x3.0 Rear...


Wow, what size frame is this? The wheels just don't look monster truck big like 29x3s do on most bikes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckycncc (Oct 2, 2015)

josephjosephson said:


> Wow, what size frame is this? The wheels just don't look monster truck big like 29x3s do on most bikes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The frame's size is 21...
If you are interested on this frame have a look here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/chinese-carbon-full-suspension-fat-bike-958821.html


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

added this deadwood to the garage a few weeks back. 
IMG_5051 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
IMG_5048 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

Chuckycncc said:


> The frame's size is 21...
> If you are interested on this frame have a look here:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/chinese-carbon-full-suspension-fat-bike-958821.html


Ok, true cool....yeah looked familiar. I'm snooping around on that thread 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

neilether said:


> Cross post from classifieds. I'm selling some 29+ wheels and tires (or just rims as necessary). Details here:
> 
> 29 Plus Wheels and Tires - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


One more bump on the 29+ rims and tires. I can sell everything as a package, or un-lace the rims and just sell the rims for those that have fatty hubs.


----------



## YORK25 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Here she is*

More changes coming up in about a week


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

New color for Stache 7


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

Oddity Twerker


----------



## YORK25 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Some New Wheels*


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

messofzero said:


> View attachment 1090122
> 
> 
> Oddity Twerker


Really cool looking. Post some more of you're so inclined.


----------



## mramon (Sep 20, 2013)

socal_jack said:


> Nice, like the color scheme of the new model. Just converted my ROS9 plus to SS this past weekend as well.
> 
> View attachment 1065191


What are the differences between the new and the old model? I like the bike concept and I really love the green model, but it is now impossible to get one in XL size so I am considering to go for the new model.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't have a 29+ yet but I'm loving looking at all the pix of your bikes.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

mramon said:


> What are the differences between the new and the old model? I like the bike concept and I really love the green model, but it is now impossible to get one in XL size so I am considering to go for the new model.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


There doesn't appear to be any geometry differences from the Niner webpage though they did add 100mm suspension to the geo chart and they didn't go boost yet.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

reamer41 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy- what size is that?


----------



## mramon (Sep 20, 2013)

socal_jack said:


> There doesn't appear to be any geometry differences from the Niner webpage though they did add 100mm suspension to the geo chart and they didn't go boost yet.


Ok. Thank you @socal_jack


----------



## mramon (Sep 20, 2013)

Jwiffle said:


> Just built up a Niner ROS 9+ 2 star build, except I set it up as a SS. Can't wait to hit the trail and post a dirty pic!


@Jwiffle, could you share same other pictures of your Ros 9+ with us?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

tfinator said:


> Sexy- what size is that?


20" Gnarvester

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

reamer41 said:


> 20" Gnarvester
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. If that's the gnarvester fork on there, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Just my good old Surly Krampus:

on the trail in the Rifle River Recreation Area in Michigan








on the dirt pump track at home


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Surly still doesn't make tabs for there Krampus for 142mm rear forget them bad business. That's just mu take brought a frame that I couldn't use BS would never mess with them again! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

B-RAY said:


> Surly still doesn't make tabs for there Krampus for 142mm rear forget them bad business. That's just mu take brought a frame that I couldn't use BS would never mess with them again!


if you didn't do enough research to realize you couldn't use a 142 hub before you purchased it then that's YOUR fault, not Surly's.

you still have options, can your hub be converted to 135? if not, you can rebuild you current wheel, or just build a new wheel.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

tfinator said:


> Looks awesome. If that's the gnarvester fork on there, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it


No, Fox 34 @ 110mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

reamer41 said:


> No, Fox 34 @ 110mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, the b+ model or standard 29"?


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Weird, I swear I was standing right side up when I took this....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's mine!

Waltworks Ultimate Warrior

120mm Fox 34 Factory

410-425mm CS on a Paragon Rocker

Niner Bioncentric 2 BB to allow adjustment of BB height when swapping between any wheel size up to 27.5x3.8 but my favourite size is by far 29x3.0" at the moment!


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

reamer41 said:


>


Boy that's a good-looking Carver, reamer41!

You have any idea what your build weighs?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

NDTransplant said:


> Boy that's a good-looking Carver, reamer41!
> 
> You have any idea what your build weighs?


Thanks!

I haven't weighed it, I'm guessing around 27. 
I'll try and dig up my scale when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

OK thanks, reamer!

Is the Carver your first foray into the 29+ segment?

Looks like 1x drivetrain, carbon rims...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

NDTransplant said:


> OK thanks, reamer!
> 
> Is the Carver your first foray into the 29+ segment?
> 
> Looks like 1x drivetrain, carbon rims...


It is.
I had a set of King hubs and the Fox 34, and various other parts in the workshop. I bought the frame from a guy on MTBR, ordered some carbon hoops from Carboncycle.cc. I'm very pleased with the wheels -- I had noticed a huge difference between the WTB i23 and the carbon rims I put on my Tallboy, so I went with 39mm internal carbon rims for this thing. It's a bike that I may have to leave locked but exposed from time to time, so I wanted to stay kind of modest with the parts, cost and bling. I considered rattle canning the frame flat black, but I couldn't do it.

So here's the parts list:
Carver Gnarvester 20'
Fox 34 @110mm (circa 2012, 29" type)
King hubs, carbon rims, Sapim Race spokes
M8000 XT shifters & rear derailleur
M7000 SLX Brakes
RF Turbine Crankset w/ 30t ring
Sunrace 11-46 cassette (heavy)
Thomson Elite post
no-name carbon bars, 780mm
Hausafelt stem, 60mm -- boat anchor!
CC 40 headset
Maxis Chronicles EXO TR

I'd never turned a pedal on a plus bike. (Well I rode a Stache in a bike store parking lot for a few minutes.). Just put this thing together as I've been thinking of trying some bikepacking, and you know: n= n+1.. Anyway, love the thing! I haven't ridden a hardtail since '97 when I got my first FS bike. I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Sold on the big wheels & tires.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Just J said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Waltworks Ultimate Warrior
> 
> ...


Very cool. Which version of the Fox 34 are you running? Is it the 29" or 27.5+, boost or non-boost?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

noosa2 said:


> Very cool. Which version of the Fox 34 are you running? Is it the 29" or 27.5+, boost or non-boost?


Thanks it's the 27.5+ Boost.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Waltworks Ultimate Warrior


Beautiful bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you Reamer, glad you like it, yours looks lovely too!


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the details on your build, reamer. 

No question that Waltworks is a beautiful looking bike as well.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Updated Krampus. Been running single speed, went 1x5 to test it out for bikepacking with some front squish.

1x5 Bikepacking Krampus with MRP Stage front end by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> if you didn't do enough research to realize you couldn't use a 142 hub before you purchased it then that's YOUR fault, not Surly's.
> 
> you still have options, can your hub be converted to 135? if not, you can rebuild you current wheel, or just build a new wheel.


Ah no! I was told they were available before I brought the frame! As stated on there website. Bad CS, I really wanted the frame, my rear wheel couldn't be converted to 135mm. Its supposed to come with 142mm drops as well they didn't make enough of them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Saxon Hill pond loop by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## mikebixes (Mar 6, 2013)

*Soooo Much Fun*

My RSD big chief on recent 2 nighter bike packing trip from Lemish Lake to and around Waldo Lake in Oregon.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A 63-mile ride on the ECR last Saturday:










I really enjoy this bike. Comfortable, ride all day, go just about anywhere. The ECR is the unconventional touring bike that ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> A 63-mile ride on the ECR last Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am jealous! I almost got one of these, but the Krampus ended up winning in the end. For right now, the Krampus fits how I ride better, and can be used for bike packing. Down the road, I might add the ECR if I need it. Sweet, sweet bike though


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I am jealous! I almost got one of these, but the Krampus ended up winning in the end. For right now, the Krampus fits how I ride better, and can be used for bike packing. Down the road, I might add the ECR if I need it. Sweet, sweet bike though


Thanks, and I don't think you can go wrong with the Krampus either! I would have seriously considered one if I didn't already have a dedicated 'plus' trail bike that I really enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

My new ride, a Motobeceane 29+ SS. Have been wanting to try plus for a few months now along with getting back a simple SS for the winter. All things concidered, I'm really liking it. Changes I've made have included a saddle swap, wide RF bars to replace the commically narrow stock ones, and replaced the chain and rear cog. I need to play more with tire pressure, but the insane amount of grip makes climbing on an SS (slightly) easier!


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

And here's my bastard again:


----------



## kais01 (Jul 8, 2016)

here is my sort-of 29plus fs. was curious on the concept of fatter tires but not enough to buy another bike. realized there was room for 2.8 in my cube carbon xc racer, normally on crest rims and 2.25s. considered 27.5+ but wanted more and not less bb height for intended use in rocky terrain.

so made new wheels with tune king/kong and easton arc40. didnt find any 2.8 tires to my liking, but the bombolonis 3.0 are smaller than others, and with some lateral sanding of the outer knobs got necessary clearance in the rear. although not needed for clearance did the same on the front as it turned out to minimize self-steering at low pressures. run them tubeless, sofar without stans, keep their pressure just fine.

operation added a little weight to this 22lbs bike, but its still light. in technical terrain it really shines, roots and rocks are pretty much ignored, especially climbing under such conditions is improved even though the bike is a top performer also on the original skinnier tyres. still use them with pleasure when i dont expect to run i to the worst kind of terrain.


----------



## kais01 (Jul 8, 2016)

and here it is in original setup. its a fast bike


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Here's mine

Very nice ride


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's my old Salsa Spearfish almost 29+
I had a Fat B Nimble on the back but it only had .00000001 chainstay clearance and rubbed occasionally, I've got a 2.4 Ardent on a 50MM rim now and its much better. The Ardent measures 2.6" on the 50 and I'm running 14.5 psi in it Innova-pro on the front at 10.5 psi. 
Built up like this it's 25.8 lbs and a smile machine!
12 hour race on a rooty trail this weekend


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Very nice ride
> 
> View attachment 1098019


Love the new color on the the Jones Plus

mike


----------



## kais01 (Jul 8, 2016)

santacruzer, very nice and efficient looking bike. how do you like the transformer 3.0? does it roll well and have that grip on wet roots? would you have measured how wide that tire is on those rims, and even a b2b ? run it tubeless..?


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

kais01 said:


> santacruzer, very nice and efficient looking bike. how do you like the transformer 3.0? does it roll well and have that grip on wet roots? would you have measured how wide that tire is on those rims, and even a b2b ? run it tubeless..?


The Transformer is a great tire, I've used all the + tires and for the money it's the best, rolls as good as a Chupacabra and weighs about the same. It's tubeless and right at 3.0", as far as traction on wet roots, I did have a wet race earlier this year and they did fine







I've got three good rides on the Salsa now and have set PR's on a trail I've ridden and raced on hundreds of times, tomorrow I'm shooting for 138 miles in a 12 hour race


----------



## themustatxman (Sep 10, 2016)

trek stache 9.8


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

My chumba with the Duro Crux 3.25 tires

Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

themustatxman said:


> View attachment 1098531
> 
> 
> trek stache 9.8


What are you doing for a fork? Looks badass BTW!!


----------



## themustatxman (Sep 10, 2016)

3t fork


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

link to the fork please?
the original 3T from Italy don't seem to make big ones - just road/cx, according to their site


----------



## themustatxman (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.3tcycling.com/mountain/en/bike-components/forks/rigid-team-stealth/


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

that's a little short compared to the stock Magnum, no?
and a little narrow - did you have a separate front wheel built just so it would fit in this fork?


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just had my first ride on my ICT in 29+ form. Really fun.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

byknuts said:


> Fiona is what he calls his bike.
> It's not the brand name.
> Relax.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this got answered in later posts. "Fiona" is a custom from Waltly Ti.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1065222


Nice ride!!

What fork is that? QR15?


----------



## GrumpyKat (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

themustatxman said:


> View attachment 1098531
> 
> 
> trek stache 9.8


Sweet bike....What rigid fork is that? With the stock Bowie fork your HTA is over 71deg....


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

*Surly Krampus*

One of the Krampus' many faces.


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mcl2u2 said:


>


sweet bike in what also looks like a sweet place to ride!!! 
love to see the full rigid!


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet bike in what also looks like a sweet place to ride!!!
> love to see the full rigid!


French Lick IN. It's not a long trail, but still pretty fun and challenging.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mcl2u2 said:


> French Lick IN. It's not a long trail, but still pretty fun and challenging.


hmmm...I might have to hit that up. I am in C-bus Ohio....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

SalsaBeargrease , 435mm chainstays, 29 x 3 Minions









Kona Wozo, 420mm chainstays, 29 x 3 Minions


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

re: Wozo

looked up the specs - how does pf92 BB shell and a regular width crankset work with a 177mm rear hub? I don't think even the 143/144mm spindle places the crank arms wide enough to clear the chainstays


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

its equivalent to an 83mm shell right? with a 'flipped' ring, it would give an excellent chainline. really, there has been a lag in chainline. they are generally poor since we started cramming more cogs in there and the spacing never caught up. 73 shells should be using 157, etc. my 'project next' is a 27.5+ rear end on 177 hub with an 83 shell equivalent. allow bags of space and super short rear end. 

i'm still curious as to exactly how much sapce you get around a 4" tyre/83 shell equivalent bike though. it seems like it has to be pretty snug...


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

No, pf92 is the normal width BB shell, equivalent to BSA 73mm
Apparently, RF make 143/144mm spindles for their Cinch cranks which are meant to be used in these regular shells with some spacers, although there're none visible on Kona's Wozo page.
https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_Q-factors_and_chainlines.pdf
I guess, 62mm chainline with a flipped chainring is enough for the ring (it being small helps too) to clear the yoke, but what about the crank arms?

Space around the wide tire w/ short chainstays depends solely on how flimsy you're willing to make your yoke (if we're talking custom metal frames - meaning no "diamond" /elevated driveside stay trickery) 
My Ti 29+ has 83mm BB/157mm rear spacing and 445mm chainstays - and the yoke isn't super burly
Were I to ask for thicker plate there, RC would have to be longer
Granted, I wanted room for 32t (even oval fits, barely) and 36/22 double there
If you limit yourself to 28t round, it makes things easier

Another thing with 83mm BBs is limited crankset selection. Especially if you want one that's inexpensive, has crank arms longer than 165mm AND is DM-capable (rather than use an offset 64mm BCD chainring on some Gravity Light).

P.S.: here's your project next, btw: https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/12/2...cky-mountain-wont-leave-you-blue/#more-146071


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

wow. i didnt realise it was 73mm equivalent. thats pretty narrow! i had a look up on the wozo and see it has simple plate type yoke. interesting. it does seem extreme chainline wise unless you fit a longer axle.

i hear you on the 83mm shell. i have 2 bikes with 83/157 (one steel one ti) and 1 with 73mm flipped 157 (ti) - all with short back ends ~ 420-425 the steel is 29+ the ti are 29 - and the sixc is great but spendy and the next sl will fit on an adjusted sixc axle (and therefore the turbine as well id expect) but its still a custom mod. i have had zee and saint in use as well on 83mm. 

i suspect 'super boost plus' rear ends will proliferate and wider bb shells will come and 83mm *hopefully* will become 'standard'...though the current batch of 'boost'ed cranks are different again just as you say....


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

this steel bike: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/44-bikes-29-a-900448.html#post11028412 ?
Flex much? What chainrings does it fit?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

yup.

it does flex to a degree, but not in a negative way- no tyre rub with chronicles in the shortest chainstay configuration and no gear issues. The stays are 'formed' rather than a plate yoke, and the drive side is pretty narrow. Kris works hard on the stays for sure.

it clears a 32 round ring in the middle position fine.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is my 83mm bb 177 rear spaced 29+ do-it-all bike. No yoke, the oversized ebb shell was large enough to connect up the manipulated chainstays(420mm). Pretty happy with it as I didn't want a yoke, but wanted a bunch of tire clearance to run different wheel sizes. Only two rides in but so far I'm loving it.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

ianick, show us a close-up of the BB/CS junction please?


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

ianick said:


> Here is my 83mm bb 177 rear spaced 29+ do-it-all bike. No yoke, the oversized ebb shell was large enough to connect up the manipulated chainstays(420mm). Pretty happy with it as I didn't want a yoke, but wanted a bunch of tire clearance to run different wheel sizes. Only two rides in but so far I'm loving it.
> 
> View attachment 1112573


ianick,

Beautiful bike!

Do you find some disadvantage to a yoke, or do you not care for the aesthetics of them?

ollllo


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks! I chose to go without the yoke purely for aesthetics. There were only a few mm of clearance to be gained by using one since tire clearance is restricted by the narrow bb shell. The bike has 117mm's of tire clearance.

I don't have any pics of the bb/cs junction but will snap one at lunch and post it up.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Here ya go. Nevermind the gravel dust in the hard to reach places


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Stache.... Winter mode. Little 32 tooth up front and Maxxis Minions


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Party mode.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

RaleighX, rear tire clearance appears to be TIGHT!
I wonder how close exactly it is to the chainstays and seat tube


----------



## Ne1son (Dec 21, 2016)

RaleighX said:


> Stache.... Winter mode. Little 32 tooth up front and Maxxis Minions
> 
> View attachment 1112997


Where did you buy the minions? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

try ebay? maxxis minion 29x3.0 | eBay


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

bruto said:


> RaleighX, rear tire clearance appears to be TIGHT!
> I wonder how close exactly it is to the chainstays and seat tube


I currently have the sliders all the way forward, 407mm chainstays. There is plenty of clearance. These are actually a little shorter than the Chupacabras I took off....


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Ne1son said:


> Where did you buy the minions? I can't find them anywhere.


Front's are in stock at QBP... The rear is a prototype I got direct....


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Party mode.


Nice machine, I have ordered Chupa's and am trying to decide on 35 or 40mm Arc's.


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

I suggest 40s, but that's just me.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Mcl2u2 said:


> I suggest 40s, but that's just me.


Thats what I am leaning towards... :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Thats what I am leaning towards... :thumbsup:


Thanks glad you like it! 

I really like the turn of speed with the 35's but there is, in reality, so little difference that we probably wouldn't be able to tell a huge amount between the 35 and 40. I'm still getting the full 3" tyre (2.9something) on the ARC 35.

I have ARC45 27.5" rims for the fat bike mode and they are quite a bit heavier like for like.


----------



## Ne1son (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks; im guessing more info/pics of that proto is a no go , almost looks like a 2.8 DHR II


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just J said:


> Thanks glad you like it!
> 
> I really like the turn of speed with the 35's but there is, in reality, so little difference that we probably wouldn't be able to tell a huge amount between the 35 and 40. I'm still getting the full 3" tyre (2.9something) on the ARC 35.
> 
> I have ARC45 27.5" rims for the fat bike mode and they are quite a bit heavier like for like.


Actually now they've had chance to settle they're a true 3". Can't ask for anymore than that!


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Ne1son said:


> Thanks; im guessing more info/pics of that proto is a no go , almost looks like a 2.8 DHR II


It's not a new tread pattern, should be available now..
Minion DHR II Plus | Maxxis Tires USA

29x3.00, 120TPI.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

*Jones Plus fat front*

The Jones Plus in winter mode


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SeattleDL said:


> The Jones Plus in winter mode
> View attachment 1113520


Great bike...and great weather to ride in! Very jealous


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Needs big tire spikes.


----------



## Ne1son (Dec 21, 2016)

Would you be able to tell me if there's any difference in height between the DHF and DHR II? Since the casings are probably the same I think I'm just looking to see if the centre knobs are shorter on the DHR II than the DHF. Thanks


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

I just finished updating my Chumba Ursa for 2017. I swapped to an Absolute black oval ring, swapped the lefty fork for the Manitou Magnum, and replaced the Thompson stem with a shorter Profile stem. Rides like a new bike.

Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

tim_w_sage said:


> I just finished updating my Chumba Ursa for 2017. I swapped to an Absolute black oval ring, swapped the lefty fork for the Manitou Magnum, and replaced the Thompson stem with a shorter Profile stem. Rides like a new bike.
> 
> Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


Just curious as to why you dropped the Lefty?


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Mcl2u2 said:


> Just curious as to why you dropped the Lefty?


The lefty was a great fork. To clear the 29+ I had to dish the wheel away from the fork leg. The off center wheel wasn't too big of a deal with the 29+ tire offerings at the time, but when i switched to the duros I had to bring the wheel even farther off center. I started noticing a few situations that created some funny handling that I didn't like. I wanted to keep running the Duros so I decided to swap over to the Manitou.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

bruto said:


> re: Wozo
> 
> looked up the specs - how does pf92 BB shell and a regular width crankset work with a 177mm rear hub? I don't think even the 143/144mm spindle places the crank arms wide enough to clear the chainstays


Fit is perfect, Turbines and a 26t/28t Blackspire oval chainring with the larger offset, leaves me a solid 1/4"+ chain clearance on a 4.8 Minion mounted on 65mm Large Marge, and 1/2" of chainstay clearance. I'm running Next SL now, same chainline, but narrower q, 1/4" chainstay clearance, love it.

Chainline is well centered on a Sunrace 11-46, largest cog doesn't like back pedaling, but second largest 42t is fine.

440-420mm sliding chainstays, accepts 29+, 27.5 x 4.5, 26 x 4.8, long and low geo, lightweight, well made, inexpensive, pretty hard to beat.


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatboy in 29+ mode


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Banshee Prime - just converted.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

22lbs of fun!


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally got my Carver done its amazing! The gearing of 36×49 is awesome for a bailout.




















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

is 36/11 good for anything?  Don't suppose you get many chances to spin that gear up to speed with those wheels


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

wow...duro crux in a fox 27.5 boost plus? is it the 3.25? good work!


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

It's not a boost fork we shaved some material out of it. Yeah it's the 3.25 monster. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

bruto said:


> is 36/11 good for anything?  Don't suppose you get many chances to spin that gear up to speed with those wheels


The 36/11 is good also.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanssi (Jan 10, 2017)

Lock-on grips, Eggbeaters, Cambium C17 and tubeless. So far lovin' it. 😍

Also was probably the easiest tubeless-setup I've ever done. 20 minutes and full speed ahead.


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Good looking rig!


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is an updated shot of my Salsa Deadwood. I loved the stock color but the paint was pretty banged up from the previous owner. Plus i had the sweet custom bags made by ATM Handmade goods, so I had the frame powdered as close to a color match as I could get. It isn't perfect but it is close enough for me

IMG_5888 (1) by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Close enough. Lot of good looking bikes on here! Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

"Fun Wheel Drive"


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Snow Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

reamer41 said:


> Snow Day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sooooo lucky!!!


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

*My ECR*









Pretty much stock but I am adding on bits. So far so good.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sooooo lucky!!!


Heres a little more....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

FoafInTX said:


> View attachment 1117172
> 
> 
> Pretty much stock but I am adding on bits. so far so good.


awesome bike!!! I almost got one of those. Went with a Krampus instead, but I had the ECR on a quote ready to go.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

reamer41 said:


> Heres a little more....
> 
> View attachment 1117164
> 
> ...


your'e killing me Smalls!!! 

We are having the typical Central Ohio winter so far: 55F and muddy....ugh


----------



## Mcl2u2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Same here. Can't even ride gravel cause the Ohio has it all underwater in KY


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mcl2u2 said:


> Same here. Can't even ride gravel cause the Ohio has it all underwater in KY


yeah. Lots of trails are being "maintenanced" by the local rivers and streams...


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> awesome bike!!! I almost got one of those. Went with a Krampus instead, but I had the ECR on a quote ready to go.


Yes sir, they are both awesome bikes! I was convinced I wanted an ECR, then I got a chance to rent a Krampus. That's when the indecision began! Both are so good. If I spent more time in MTB parks, I'd have gotten a Krampus. The big ol' cruise over anything in comfort feel of the ECR was probably the best choice for me, especially loved the Jones bars and the Microshifters. I kind of wanted to take a Krampus, add those and 2x and make an ECRampus.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

FoafInTX said:


> Yes sir, they are both awesome bikes! I was convinced I wanted an ECR, then I got a chance to rent a Krampus. That's when the indecision began! Both are so good. If I spent more time in MTB parks, I'd have gotten a Krampus. The big ol' cruise over anything in comfort feel of the ECR was probably the best choice for me, especially loved the Jones bars and the Microshifters. I kind of wanted to take a Krampus, add those and 2x and make an ECRampus.


I was in the same boat. Had test ridden an ECR, and was all set. Then I got to ride a Krampus and it felt more like what I wanted. It might have been the Jones bars on the ECR that made it feel weird to me (not that I dislike Jones bars in general, but they felt too "wide" for me)...the Krampus was more like my BMX in a way. I didn't feel like i would ride "laid back" like the ECR made me feel as much. I am thinking that if I need to, I could just put jones bars on the Krampus when it needs to be a long distance guy...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hell, I've had my SStache since last Friday, haven't even got to ride it yet due to all the rain. Hoping all the wind we've had has things dried up by the weekend cause I'm really chomping at the bit to see if my gamble paid off or not. It felt right in the parking lot, but time will tell.


----------



## masai (Jul 18, 2009)

My Carbon Cube..








Not really 29plus, but 3" Panaracers fit fine.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Chilly Gnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

reamer41 said:


> Chilly Gnar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is a sweet bike! In a sweet environment!!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is a sweet bike! In a sweet environment!!


Thanks! And I agree!
Prescott. AZ

I put the Gnarvester together kind of on a whim. Backup/extra bike. Now I'm not sure which I ride more, the Gnarvester or my Santa Cruz Tallby LTc.

And here it is in the desert.


----------



## Lanssi (Jan 10, 2017)

Still awesome.

Oh and here are my new barends:


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Just built up a Kona Wozo with a 120mm Bluto. I laced up a set of Duroc 40 29 rims to a DT Swiss Big Ride 15x150 hub and a BHS/Bitex 177 rear hub. Tires are Innova Transformers Race 3.0 front and 120 tpi Vee Trax Fatty 3.0 rear. Adequate clearance with 420mm chainstays.


----------



## cmc1111 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just started tinkering. Cant wait to get a fork on this thing! Gonna get a good month or so on the stock rigid before i pull the trigger though... supposed to be mid 50's in MI this weekend! Cant wait to get out FAR!










Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

*'17 Trek Stache 9.8*

Just built it yesterday.....hoping to get it dirty today!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

oclvframe said:


> Just built it yesterday.....hoping to get it dirty today!
> View attachment 1122140


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

My Gnarvester with its brand new custom Waltworks magic rigid fork.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Niner Ros9 Plus*

Ros9 Plus
SRAM Eagle groupset
Easton Arc40, i9 hubs + Sapim Laser spokes, Chupacabra's
Hope Tech3 X2 Brakes
Carbon Jones Loops
Thomson Post, Stem, cap & clamp
Brooks Cambium C17.....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Ros9 Plus
> SRAM Eagle groupset
> Easton Arc40, i9 hubs + Sapim Laser spokes, Chupacabra's
> Hope Tech3 X2 Brakes
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks, it's hanging with mud now after a couple of rides. :-D


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Thanks, it's hanging with mud now after a couple of rides. :-D


Best way to be and nothing spoiling for it either!


----------



## citowntrashman (Oct 16, 2016)

*My Stache 9.8 build*


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

Trek fuel ex8 with 29+ tires


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice but somehow they don't look like 29+. My 2.35 Magic Marys are bigger than them. What is their width?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

gpgalanis said:


> Nice but somehow they don't look like 29+. My 2.35 Magic Marys are bigger than them. What is their width?


Fat b nimbles measure out to like 2.7" if I remember correctly


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

What chainring are you running on the Eagle? Any chain rub? 
Getting ready to order drivetrain...

Thanks


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

*2016 Trek Fuel Semi Plus*

Maxxis 29x3 DHF in the front and a 2.6 Knobby Nic is all I could fit in the rear without rubbing. So not technically fully plus. I wonuld normally have run the WTB Ranger 3.0 in the front for bikepacking but just wanted to see how the DHF felt.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (Sep 10, 2015)

Has somebody done a 29 plus with a Lefty Olaf? I try to find information, also in other places, so sorry for abusing this place, but hope to get help here ...


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

don't see why it wouldn't work
although a used/New take-off Supermax is likely cheaper and also works


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

Just picked this up recently, hardly used as new only 3 months old for a bit of a bargain. Already changed a few parts :

Sunrace 11-42
Xt mech
Slx ispec b shifter
Zee brakeset
Dropper
Renthal grips
Kinesis carbon bar

The one thing I think is 3" tyres maybe aren't for me. Does anyone know how the 2.8 Nobby Nics look or ride on the Mulefut 50 wheels? I have a feeling the sidewalls may be too pronounced. Or do the 3" Nobby Nic come up smaller than Chupacabras and would be a good compromise.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

drmayer....cool upgrade to your Fuel EX 8. What kind of rims are you using? 

Been thinking about the same project after looking at Ex 8 at the bike shop.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Rubberduckxi said:


> Has somebody done a 29 plus with a Lefty Olaf? I try to find information, also in other places, so sorry for abusing this place, but hope to get help here ...


New Olaf should work no issue, the tyre height for 29+ is close to 4.8 tyres and these clear, width is obviously a non-issue.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mglder said:


> Just picked this up recently, hardly used as new only 3 months old for a bit of a bargain. Already changed a few parts :
> 
> Sunrace 11-42
> Xt mech
> ...


There is no 29x2.8 Nobby Nic. Actually there are no 29x2.8 tires at all. There are 3.0, one 2.6 and a couple of 3.25 tires. That said, the Panaracer Fat B Nimble measures more like 2.8, but very thin sidewalls.

Why do you think the 3.0 tires aren't for you? How long have you been riding it?


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

bikeny said:


> There is no 29x2.8 Nobby Nic. Actually there are no 29x2.8 tires at all. There are 3.0, one 2.6 and a couple of 3.25 tires. That said, the Panaracer Fat B Nimble measures more like 2.8, but very thin sidewalls.
> 
> Why do you think the 3.0 tires aren't for you? How long have you been riding it?


Just about long enough to know I found them a little too 'self steering' for my liking. Plus they aren't the best tread for North West UK weather really.

Keep lumping the 2.8 Nobbys I had on my 27.5 in with thoughts on this bike, keep forgetting they dont exist in 29ers.

I remember the Nobby Nics being generally a bit smaller than the stated width (on 27.5+), is that still true regarding the 3" 29er? As ideally I'd like to just slap them on the stock wheels but worried they are a bit too wide internally.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

bikeny said:


> there are no 29x2.8 tires at all.


29x2.8 (ISO 622)


----------



## drdocta (Feb 10, 2017)

rushman3 said:


> drmayer....cool upgrade to your Fuel EX 8. What kind of rims are you using?
> 
> Been thinking about the same project after looking at Ex 8 at the bike shop.


Same here.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

bruto said:


> 29x2.8 (ISO 622)


A studded winter tire and a slick, probably not what he's looking for. But yes, technically you are correct.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mglder said:


> Just about long enough to know I found them a little too 'self steering' for my liking. Plus they aren't the best tread for North West UK weather really.
> 
> Keep lumping the 2.8 Nobbys I had on my 27.5 in with thoughts on this bike, keep forgetting they dont exist in 29ers.
> 
> ...


Self steer has nothing to do with a tires size, it's the tread pattern and pressure. Wide low knob tires are not the best for mud, maybe try something like the Surly Dirt Wizard? I think it runs small, but never tried it. I also have no experience with the Schwalbe Plus tires, sorry.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bruto said:


> 29x2.8 (ISO 622)


Edit - what bikeny said


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome looking bikes in here! Here's mine (almost). I don't have any shots in the wild because it's headed to NAHBS in Utah, but once I get it in my hands I plan to give it all I've got.
















Oddity Frame - ti
Oddity ti handlebars
Manitou Magnum pro fork
Chris King Inset 7 Headset
ODI Rogue grips

Raceface turbine cranks
RWC bottom bracket
AB 32 Oval CR
Wolftooth 20t cog

Hope Tech E4 brakes 180mm rotors

Derby CF rims
Onyx boost hubs (rear is with the cassette spindle just in case...)
Tires are obvious  Wheels courtesy of our own mikesee!

Can't wait to get some shots out on the trails!

This is a cross post, sorry... I put the same thing up in the + parts thread too, but I think it's more appropriate here.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

charlatan said:


> Awesome looking bikes in here! Here's mine (almost). I don't have any shots in the wild because it's headed to NAHBS in Utah, but once I get it in my hands I plan to give it all I've got.
> 
> View attachment 1125594
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What size tires/wheels can it take?


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

^ Well, as it's standing there it's on 29+ wheels, and I think the Chupa is just a pinch wider than the Maxxis, but they're both really close to 3". I think I could swing 27.5+ on there if I so desired, but I have no intention of doing that. 

I might be able to fit a 3.2 or 3.3" tire on there, but not much more based on my eyeball measurement.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

charlatan said:


> ^ Well, as it's standing there it's on 29+ wheels, and I think the Chupa is just a pinch wider than the Maxxis, but they're both really close to 3". I think I could swing 27.5+ on there if I so desired, but I have no intention of doing that.
> 
> I might be able to fit a 3.2 or 3.3" tire on there, but not much more based on my eyeball measurement.


That's just awesome! Thanks for the info. That thing is going to rip!


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks. The Jabberwocky you are waiting for looks like a helluva bike!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

charlatan said:


> Thanks. The Jabberwocky you are waiting for looks like a helluva bike!


I'm waiting for the updated Optimus Ti, actually.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet! Once I rode my first Ti, I couldn't ride steel again without feeling like I was missing something.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

My 2016 Stache 7.

I've upgraded a few bits and pieces along the way, a new wheelset is next but it'll have to wait for now.

XT brakes
50mm Thomson stem
125mm Transfer post
DMR Vault pedals
DMR Deathgrips
Tubeless

(High-res, right click open new tab)


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

that's a very, very pretty frame, charlatan

however, I don't get people's obsession with SS  esp. when such an expensive bike is being converted
at 30/20 lots of uphills become unrideable I think (to me, anyway)


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

bruto said:


> that's a very, very pretty frame, charlatan
> 
> however, I don't get people's obsession with SS  esp. when such an expensive bike is being converted
> at 30/20 lots of uphills become unrideable I think (to me, anyway)


Yeah bruto, I can see your point. I'll say this;
1) Bike is a new build, but the rear hub has the ability to hold an 11 or 12 cassette.
2) I demoed a ton of bikes, one of which was a SS (belt drive). I absolutely fell in love with it as it kicked my ass!
3) I have always been one that enjoys very intense excersise, so I am kind of wired for SS 

We'll see how it goes. Plenty of my friends have said the same thing to me "I don't know how your going to ride SS." Meantime, I've talked to plenty of SS'ers here in Colorado who love it. Oh, and I am banking on the AB to maximize the power zone, since I ride flats.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

I guess as long as you're not trying to keep up with someone else, you're gonna be fine
in the flats, that is


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

bruto said:


> I guess as long as you're not trying to keep up with someone else, you're gonna be fine
> in the flats, that is


Riding a SS can make you a stronger/better rider on all the bikes in your quiver. I alternate between my SS and Mojo3 on every other ride, and both bikes are a blast.

I also switched back to flat pedals a few years ago and all of my segment times improved immediately. I'm pretty sure that has something to do with the confidence I gained since I no longer fear falls and injuries caused by being clipped in -- which usually happened to me when I unexpectedly got hung up on something at zero mph. LOL ouch! (The flats are also much better for launching into the air and landing safety. )

That said, SS isn't for everyone. It takes a willingness to always pedal really f'n hard and never give up. It also requires a little bit of crazy, for sure. That's just not something everyone has in them...


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

paleh0rse said:


> Riding a SS can make you a stronger/better rider on all the bikes in your quiver. I alternate between my SS and Mojo3 on every other ride, and both bikes are a blast.
> 
> I also switched back to flat pedals a few years ago and all of my segment times improved immediately. I'm pretty sure that has something to do with the confidence I gained since I no longer fear falls and injuries caused by being clipped in -- which usually happened to me when I unexpectedly got hung up on something at zero mph. LOL ouch! (The flats are also much better for launching into the air and landing safety. )
> 
> That said, SS isn't for everyone. It takes a willingness to always pedal really f'n hard and never give up. It also requires a little bit of crazy, for sure. That's just not something everyone has in them...


Oh man... I tried clips when I started riding again, and it was painful  I can't tell you how many falls I had at 0 MPH, where I was clipped in laying on the jagged rocks. Flats give me much more confidence.

I bought and play golf with blades because I didn't want a club to fix poor swing mechanics.:madman: It's just how I do things.

I expect this bike to be a challenge in a lot of respects, but also teach me how to ride efficiently. That said, part of the reason I do this is to get my ass kicked on the mountain, so I KNOW I'll get that 

I am also sold on the oval, and that was the only thing I didn't like about the belt drive I rode. Way too much power wasted in transition.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

don't SS users need all the pedaling efficiency they can get?
using flats is kinda counterintuitive there
on flats myself for the winter and it's a big setback in the loose, slippery snow


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

bruto said:


> don't SS users need all the pedaling efficiency they can get?
> using flats is kinda counterintuitive there
> on flats myself for the winter and it's a big setback in the loose, slippery snow


I can make up for any minimal decrease in efficiency with my improved confidence, oval chain rings, REALLY grippy pedals+shoes... and balls.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

bruto said:


> don't SS users need all the pedaling efficiency they can get?
> using flats is kinda counterintuitive there
> on flats myself for the winter and it's a big setback in the loose, slippery snow


If SS riders were worried about efficiency, we'd put gears on our bikes.  Mechanical leverage is always more efficient than expending more energy to do the same job.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

If anybody is interested in dabbling in 29+, I'm selling some wheels and a fork. Check it out here:

29+ Wheels, and 29 Fork- Mtbr.com


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Stache 130mm*


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

Big n tall


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

Ros9Plus from Turin, ITALY
amazing bike


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

makkot said:


> Ros9Plus from Turin, ITALY
> amazing bike


Nice ride!!

What seatpost is that? I may soon need one that lays back a little like that one.


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

thanks,
its a Thomson Elite:

Thomson Elite Layback Seatpost | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

*New 2017 Stache 7*

New 2017 Stache 7 with Race Face Chester Pedals, Ergon GA2 Grips, Fox Transfer Dropper and KS Southpaw Remote. Had a little mix up with Jenson on the parts for the dropper, but they made it right. Parts should be in today.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Great looking Stache!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

jn24uk said:


> New 2017 Stache 7 with Race Face Chester Pedals, Ergon GA2 Grips, Fox Transfer Dropper and KS Southpaw Remote. Had a little mix up with Jenson on the parts for the dropper, but they made it right. Parts should be in today.
> View attachment 1126463
> View attachment 1126462


What size is that and what other bikes/ sizes do you ride?

It looks killer!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

My 5....XT brakes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone have an interest in this 29er+ bike?

Borealis Echo XL set up as a 29er + with Velocity Duallies and Chupacabra's. I am 6' even, bike fits me perfect. $3,000

This bike has about 300 miles on it, and the wheels and tires less than a 100.

Top of the line build kit when you order one of these from Borealis, with 3 upgrades;
1-Grip Shift instead of a trigger
2-Syntace Flexible seat post $250 item
3-XTR brakes with Shimano XT Ice-tech rotors. Brakes have less than 100 miles on them as well, race version.

I bought this from a Trek store here in Omaha that my best friend of 20 years manages and he will confirm the low miles on this bike. Long story shortened, I have been damaged goods physically from the day I bought it. Three (failed) surgeries later all this bike does is hang. I don't have to tell you what these cost, I am taking a huge bath on it and yes it sucks. However, I am nowhere near being close to riding again and to be brutally honest, I need the money to help pay for another surgery.

Bike has a few scuffs, it's used, but the recorded mileage is dead on accurate.

XX1 drivetrain. RF Next SL crank and bars. Bluto with the RCT3 in it, and was overhauled about 5 miles ago and had the ECR cold weather seal kit installed and it transformed the fork. VERY smooth and it doesn't require low pressure to get all the 100mm of travel. It really works wonderful and you'll agree. Mechanic who did the overhaul commented it didn't have correct amount of oil in it, but after that was corrected, and slick honey was used to coat some of the innards, along with the improved seal kit, fork works fantastic.

I realize this isn't the best picture(s), but if you're shopping for a bike of this level you already know what this is.

Bike has XTR pedals on it, but those are not included. You can have the cages. Wheels set up tubeless and they hold air perfectly.

Pics show SRAM brakes, but it has XTR on it.

Price is $3,000, reach out to me thru private message or leave a comment here with your contact information if you're interested. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## rosscopeco (Oct 23, 2006)

Not technically in full 29+ format but it'll take 29+ front and rear!

Stooge Mk2 in SS mode with 650b+ rear and a 29+ on the front. Running a WTB Ranger 650bx3 on a DT Swiss XM551 rim at the rear and a Vee Bulldozer 29x3.25 on Light Bicycle carbon 50mm rims on the front.

Custom Ti Truss forks will hopefully be getting shipped over the next week or so. Looking forward to a more 'robust' front end as the On One carbon is rather bendy when under hard braking and cornering.

I find that the middleburn cranks with their 'UNO' chainrings are very 'customisable' in terms of making the Q factor wider with spacers on the RH and a rotating adjustment bezel on the LH thus giving you the necessary clearance at the front end. Currently running a 30T in SS mode but there's room for a 32 when I go back to the Rohloff for longer touring runs.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

litespeedaddict said:


> View attachment 1126589
> View attachment 1126590
> 
> 
> ...


Classifieds - Mtbr.com


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

rosscopeco said:


> I find that the middleburn cranks with their 'UNO' chainrings are very 'customisable' in terms of making the Q factor wider with spacers on the RH and a rotating adjustment bezel on the LH thus giving you the necessary clearance at the front end


Can you elaborate on this?

I have a set of Middleburn cranks with the UNO chainring that has a large inward offset. It barely fit in my non-Boost Nimble 9 so I wasn't considering using them on a Boost build. But your comments are making me think if I switched to a non-offset UNO chainring it might work since my understanding is that Boost chainrings are mostly non-offset.

It looks from your pic that you have a non-offset/flat UNO chainring?

Can you explain the rotating bezel?

Here are some pics of my cranks for reference.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

tfinator said:


> What size is that and what other bikes/ sizes do you ride?
> 
> It looks killer!


Thanks. I really didn't like the color at first, but the component spec. was what i was looking for so I rolled the dice and blinged it out with some purple. It's a 17.5 I was coming off of a Trek X-Caliber 8 that was 18.5 Virtual, 17.5 Actual.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

racefit said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


The other place you can gain some space is a narrow pre-load adjuster (2.5mm thinner) and spacing over on the driveside, only issue being I am not sure how available middleburn stuff is at the moment with them closing their doors before they were bought over.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

*New bike day - Oddity Ti custom*

Well, I picked up my rig, dubbed Hellbent  I figured with all the time and $ spent, I should be able to name it.

Ti 29+ Oddity Frame
Manitou Magnum 120 (boost)
Onyx Boost hubs
Derby CF wheels
Hope Tech E4 brakes / rotors
AB 32 Oval CR
CK tapered headset
RWC threaded BB
Wolftooth 20 Stainless cog
Raceface turbine cinch cranks
Canfield Magnesium pedals
Ti seatpost (Oddity)
Ti Handlebars (Oddity)

I am planning to give ~25-30 miles in the next few days and see how it handles. This one is staying with me til they put me in the ground.

Wheels built courtesy of our own @mikesee! Thanks for all the advice you all have given me on seemingly very silly questions


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

jn24uk said:


> New 2017 Stache 7 with Race Face PURPLE Chester Pedals


I have been pondering what alloy color would go with the "Goblin Green" of the 2017 Stache 7's, and that PURPLE goes ghoulishly well... LOL!

I am getting ready to build up some Clyde-rated wheels and with all the hub colors King , Hope, and Hadley make, I was flummoxed. Thanks for the idea...

Rmpl


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

charlatan said:


> Well, I picked up my rig, dubbed Hellbent  I figured with all the time and $ spent, I should be able to name it.
> 
> Ti 29+ Oddity Frame
> Manitou Magnum 120 (boost)
> ...


That is a SWEET machine!!! If I had that, you wouldn't see me for days cause I would be permanently attached to it. Seeing rigs like this makes it hard for me to want to keep saving money for my wedding....


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> That is a SWEET machine!!! If I had that, you wouldn't see me for days cause I would be permanently attached to it. Seeing rigs like this makes it hard for me to want to keep saving money for my wedding....


Thanks  Yeah, I already knocked the wedding out of the way (years ago), though at times this bike had opportunity to ruin that.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

*Cannondale Scalpel*









Here's the result of my mid-fat conversion of a '15 Scalpel. It originally came with i18 rims and 2.1" Schwalbe tires that measured 2.0". The goal was to improve rollover and cornering grip in the dry without adding a lot of weight or dulling the bike's responses. The staggered tire arrangement also slacks the head angle and makes the downhills a bit easier.

The front wheel is an i39 EIE rim with a tubeless WTB Ranger 3.0 that measures ~3.0" and has 1/4" of clearance (though I'm still tweaking the dish). The rear wheel is an i29 EIE rim with a tubeless Panaracer 3.0 that measures ~2.6" and has about 1/8" of clearance to each stay.

I've got some cheap flats on for skills work, but when I switch back to Ritchey WCS pedals and reinstall the dropper that's out for service, it'll be around 24 lbs even. It's about a pound less in this shot.

I'm not sold on the Panaracer. The volume is probably fine, but the bead has a slow leak that Stan's hasn't helped. The TR version (sold as "Chaoyang Big Daddy" elsewhere) is about 100g heavier. I may replace it with a Bontrager XR2/3/4 in 2.4 or 2.55 if it still leaks when I start to take the bike out seriously.

Original configuration (not my photo):


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I replaced my Stache with a Timberjack. So far I am happy with it.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I replaced my Stache with a Timberjack. So far I am happy with it.
> View attachment 1130098


Tough to tell from the pic, but you stuffed some 29+ rubber in there? On what hoops?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Chippertheripper said:


> Tough to tell from the pic, but you stuffed some 29+ rubber in there? On what hoops?


Nextie Crocodile 36mm internal width. They are 29+ on an XL frame. It's tight, but it fits with the sliders about 3/4 of the way back.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice Scalpel...29+ 

How much taller is the front tire with a wider rim than the rear?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Nextie Crocodile 36mm internal width. They are 29+ on an XL frame. It's tight, but it fits with the sliders about 3/4 of the way back.


I'm trying to decide between these two bikes. I'd love to know your thoughts on how they compare. I would also be doing 29+ on both.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

tfinator said:


> I'm trying to decide between these two bikes. I'd love to know your thoughts on how they compare. I would also be doing 29+ on both.


29+ on the TJ is tight. Once or twice a ride I feel a bit of tire rub. That would be totally solved by a 29 x 2.8 tire though. The overall ride on both is similar. It's a bit easier to get the front end on the Stache up because of the shorter stays. As a single speed the TJ wins hands down. I sold the Stache because of lateral flex which resulted in the chain skipping when climbing steep stuff. I also like the Salsa Alternator dropouts more. 
As another option the Karate Monkey will also fit 29+.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> 29+ on the TJ is tight. Once or twice a ride I feel a bit of tire rub. That would be totally solved by a 29 x 2.8 tire though. The overall ride on both is similar. It's a bit easier to get the front end on the Stache up because of the shorter stays. As a single speed the TJ wins hands down. I sold the Stache because of lateral flex which resulted in the chain skipping when climbing steep stuff. I also like the Salsa Alternator dropouts more.
> As another option the Karate Monkey will also fit 29+.


I was likely not going to do a full 3" tire in the rear, what are you running? I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

tfinator said:


> I was likely not going to do a full 3" tire in the rear, what are you running? I can't tell from the photo.


Chupacabras.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Chupacabras.


Cool. Looks like a sweet set up!


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

rushman3 said:


> Nice Scalpel...29+
> 
> How much taller is the front tire with a wider rim than the rear?


With the bike on the ground unweighted, the rear tire is 29 3/4" tall and the front is 30 1/8". Weighted, I'd expect the total difference to be about 1/2". The 'before' picture is a little misleading because the ENVE rims have a taller profile than the EIE rims I replaced them with. The standard/plus difference is considerably more obvious IRL.

I remeasured the FBN's width at 20 PSI. It's about 2.5" at the treads and 2.45" at the casing. Bit more clearance now. If I were building the wheels again, I'd have opted for an i34 rim instead of the i29 for this tire or any of the upcoming 2.55" tires.


----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

2016 Trek Stache 9- 
Upgraded with 50mm Rhythm Pro stem, Shimano M8000 XT 11sp cage/ shifter/pedals, Rock Shox Reverb B1 dropper, Easton ARC 40 rims with DT revolution spokes, turquoise nipples and DT 350 hubs and 54t star ratchet. Just ordered so more goodies for it....this bike is a riot everywhere







Before the stem swap-









Also have a set of Mulefut 27.5x 3.0 that see some action on it


----------



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's mine. Salsa Blackborow. Bluto fork, Maxxis Chronicles. So easy to ride I tell people its like swimming with water wings.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

2016 Trek Stache 29+ , Fox, Dropper, Carbon Wheels, XT, Complete or Rolling Chasis - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories​


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Took "hellbent" for a ride around Walker ranch ( Boulder CO) today. Awesome ride, if not a bit early for 1500 ft of climb in 7 miles 

Goddamn I love mountain biking!









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

bruto said:


> I guess as long as you're not trying to keep up with someone else, you're gonna be fine
> in the flats, that is


If you don't think ss can keep up...then you'd be shocked to know that it's pretty common for single speeds to be some of if not the fastest times at a lot of races that include the class. At least here in WV. It's rare that at least one single speed isn't top 5 in overall time.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Nubster said:


> If you don't think ss can keep up...then you'd be shocked to know that it's pretty common for single speeds to be some of if not the fastest times at a lot of races that include the class. At least here in WV. It's rare that at least one single speed isn't top 5 in overall time.


Yeah, his point is that on flats single speeds spin out, which is just math.

Guys place with single speeds because they're the crazy mofos who are super human. They would place there riding backwards if that was their jam.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

tfinator said:


> Yeah, his point is that on flats single speeds spin out, which is just math.
> 
> Guys place with single speeds because they're the crazy mofos who are super human. They would place there riding backwards if that was their jam.


Good point... some of it is that singlespeeders tend to learn to ride on another level that geared riders don't. Plus, climbing on an SS requires rolling at a certain speed, otherwise, it's faster to walk or run. It seems counterintutive but climbing with one gear is often faster. When I was riding mine regularly, I usually ranked higher on Strava segments on my SS than on my roadie or other mountain bikes. Not that I'm one of those crazy mofos... at least not for that reason....and no, I can't ride a bike backwards either.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

1 Speed said:


> Good point... some of it is that singlespeeders tend to learn to ride on another level that geared riders don't. Plus, climbing on an SS requires rolling at a certain speed, otherwise, it's faster to walk or run. It seems counterintutive but climbing with one gear is often faster. When I was riding mine regularly, I usually ranked higher on Strava segments on my SS than on my roadie or other mountain bikes. Not that I'm one of those crazy mofos... at least not for that reason....and no, I can't ride a bike backwards either.


All my climbing PR's are on my single speed. I'm a good bit faster (but still slow) on climbs on the SS. Definitely not easier but it is faster. But nothing sustained...just shorter steep climbs less than 1/2 mile long or so.


----------



## TroyI (Apr 17, 2017)

Single speeders are forced to be faster b/c they only have one gear. Many years ago I was the first in my circle of friends to go 1X on my MTB. When climbing in the mountains, I was always the fastest climber, but not always the most fit. I had to be in front b/c I didn't have any extra "granny" gears. And.....people that own single speeds tend to have been cycling A LONG time before getting to the point of wanting a SS, thus, big base and fast.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jabberwocky


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Krampus


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Trek Stache 7. Super fun amazing bike. Great work in design Trek!


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Can't get enough of this beast *


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

I love 29+ in summer


----------



## Jlpowell84 (May 21, 2017)

Just picked this Enduro 29/6Fattie up. Comes stock with 29" rims and the Specialized 2.3" tires. I want to get a 3" extra 27.5" wheel set.

I am curious though, as a newbie, what are the biggest tires I can run on my 29" rims? 2.6'?


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

Decided to re-do my ROS9 plus few weeks back... stripped the paint and used scotch brite pads to bring out the bare frame look.... applied a few coats of sherwin Williams automotive clear.... New I9 back country's will be here in a week or so....


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ElBorracho62 said:


> Decided to re-do my ROS9 plus few weeks back... stripped the paint and used scotch brite pads to bring out the bare frame look.... applied a few coats of sherwin Williams automotive clear.... New I9 back country's will be here in a week or so....


Nice, makes me want to do mine over!


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Jlpowell84 said:


> Just picked this Enduro 29/6Fattie up. Comes stock with 29" rims and the Specialized 2.3" tires. I want to get a 3" extra 27.5" wheel set.
> 
> I am curious though, as a newbie, what are the biggest tires I can run on my 29" rims? 2.6'?


I'd also love to know if 29+ would fit...I'm guessing it will fit in front but back might be tighter in back...I don't have one yet, else I'd try it.


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Not technically a plus bike...but I'm running plus tires on it.

Had to swap forks to get the DHF 3.0 to fit...DW's weren't as big.


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

I picked up a Stache 7 this past week. My only complaint was the brakes but I fixed that with some Ultimates.


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Ok, it has gears on it now, but just too much fun to ride to take any more pictures at the moment!





Did an xc race last evening and let's just say that compared to the other guys on Rocket Ron 2.25s and Fast Traks, these tires did not slow me down much. Okay, I was not able to sustain a lead on the gravel sections, but that was more down to the lack of legs. It was very easy to sit on the wheel when the one in front was pushing. I pulled away in the technical sections from Spark RCs and similar bikes but was just caught on the last drag to the line. There were a few surprised faces after the race :eekster: With a suspension fork this bike will be an absolute beast!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

erik$ said:


> Ok, it has gears on it now, but just too much fun to ride to take any more pictures at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colour of your Waltworks, looks great! Was is it a Walt supplied colour or did you have it custom painted?


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome WW!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Great looking Waltworks Erik$!


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Thanks! Super stoked about how it turned out. It was a stock color from Prismatic Powder so no upcharge from Walt. Bentley blue, for those wondering.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks killer!


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

jbsocal said:


> Not technically a plus bike...but I'm running plus tires on it.
> 
> Had to swap forks to get the DHF 3.0 to fit...DW's weren't as big.


Awesome- you using the 150mm dropouts? any rubbing on rear? I have slight rubbing on my phantom with chupacabras but love the ride too much to switch. Maybe I will use another 3.0 thats narrower


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Stache 5









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Slow poke said:


> Awesome- you using the 150mm dropouts? any rubbing on rear? I have slight rubbing on my phantom with chupacabras but love the ride too much to switch. Maybe I will use another 3.0 thats narrower


I'm using the 650B 142 mm dropouts (that were not intended for the 29er, they were to allow 27.5 on a 26 frame)...gives you 10 mm more clearance.

Dirt Wizards might fit better, but they are slower rolling.

I have ProCore installed, need to experiment more with tire pressure...there is some rubbing...not much clearance with these tires.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

erik$ said:


> Thanks! Super stoked about how it turned out. It was a stock color from Prismatic Powder so no upcharge from Walt. Bentley blue, for those wondering.


I might behaving to get my Krampus done in that color...


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Do it!


----------



## torosc (Aug 17, 2008)

*Another Waltworks*

Here's mine. Another WW. Can't say enough good things about it. This is an older picture. It lives with a Pike now, which is a different kind of fun.


----------



## lastchance (May 15, 2016)

Beep beep.


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

my stunner


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

ciquta said:


> my stunner


looks sweet! what bars are those???


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

Ritchey Venturemax


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,
my new 29+.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Very nice! ^


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Does half a plus bike count? Curtlo Custom frame with a Scraper/Bomboloni up front. So much more fun this way!


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Trek Stache 7 at National Park trail in Finland.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

Laona, Wisconsin.


Lumber Wagon by Michael Lemberger, on Flickr


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Trek Stache 7









And in action...


----------



## gulljammer (Oct 15, 2010)

Ampelhasser said:


> Hi,
> my new 29+.


Very interesting. Would love to know your impressions of the Pinion and the Lauf.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

For now I can post this one here. 29 x 3 up front and 29 x 2.6 in the rear. Later this week it will go 27.5 x 3 on both ends. 








F*ck..... let me try this again. Sorry. Just switched it Imgur from Photobucket








One more try


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Took my Waltworks camping for the night.


----------



## system_weight (May 15, 2016)

It floats over dirt and gravel.
Can walk on water too.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

system_weight said:


> It floats over dirt and gravel.
> Can walk on water too.


What model is the rear hub? In my bike the rear hub gets loose (Stache 7). I'm using the threadlocker to secure two cones and still getting loose. Maybe in higher models are without cones. I'm thinking about to upgrade to the DT Swiss 350.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

Trek Stache 7 driving on the trail


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

any hub with industrial bearings will stay put
there're cheaper options than DT (novatec d712-b12, for example)

the bearings in question might be a bit small in some cases, however


----------



## system_weight (May 15, 2016)

jpaa said:


> What model is the rear hub? In my bike the rear hub gets loose (Stache 7). I'm using the threadlocker to secure two cones and still getting loose. Maybe in higher models are without cones. I'm thinking about to upgrade to the DT Swiss 350.


I have the Line Pro 40 Wheelset and that has Bontrager Hubs. (Whoever produced them I don't know.) No Problems so far.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Have heard from multiple sources )all reliable) the line 40 pro is dt swiss internals. I had all kind of issues with the stock bontrager hub as described below. Not a lot of miles on the line pro yet but the miles on are in rough wet muddy rock conditions and so far they are great.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*Krampus*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

noosa2 said:


> View attachment 1149519


That looks like a lot of fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a second wheelset for it....29x2.35 Nobby Nics.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Not a true full plus, but dang close.*

2.6" NN on i30 rear and 3" Bomboloni on i35 front


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Proper.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Couple of shots from this weekends ride on my 29+ Waltworks. 45 miles of mixed asphalt road, rail trail, dirt road, and singletrack. Oh, and a dam!


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been lurking for a while, so thanks for all of the info!

Here is my WW FS 29+ Bike.









Really enjoying it except I can't keep my scraper rims from splitting at the seams! Lost both front and rear so far :madman:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> I've been lurking for a while, so thanks for all of the info!
> 
> Here is my WW FS 29+ Bike.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, I love my WW!

Can I suggest going with Raceface Arc 35 or 40 rims or better still Light Bicycle 40mm internals. I've had good success with mine and I'm 225lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks, I have been following your thread and it was a big factor in my ordering a WW. I ended up going with FS due to some back and knee issues, and a love hate relationship with very rooty trails (I love them, they hate me).

I am about to pull the trigger on a second wheelset. Almost decided on EIE asymmetric i29 rims (A29C29D25 29er all mountain 35mm wide enduro 29 inch bike rim, asymmetrical bicycle rim) for Nobby Nic 29x2.6 tires (Hope Pro 4 hubs to match current hubs). I want to try a lighter wheel and possibly faster tire, and also have a backup wheelset to reduce downtime. They are about $150 cheaper than equivalent LB wheels. I don't want to derail the thread too much, but purple or black hubs? If I go purple hubs I may get some purple pedals.

If I lose another scraper (i40), or they don't warranty this one, I will be switching to Arc 40s or a carbon rim for sure. The first one that I lost they threw in a free pair of ranger tires, but I'm having a harder time getting a response this time.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> Thanks, I have been following your thread and it was a big factor in my ordering a WW. I ended up going with FS due to some back and knee issues, and a love hate relationship with very rooty trails (I love them, they hate me).
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a second wheelset. Almost decided on EIE asymmetric i29 rims (A29C29D25 29er all mountain 35mm wide enduro 29 inch bike rim, asymmetrical bicycle rim) for Nobby Nic 29x2.6 tires (Hope Pro 4 hubs to match current hubs). I want to try a lighter wheel and possibly faster tire, and also have a backup wheelset to reduce downtime. They are about $150 cheaper than equivalent LB wheels. I don't want to derail the thread too much, but purple or black hubs? If I go purple hubs I may get some purple pedals.
> 
> If I lose another scraper (i40), or they don't warranty this one, I will be switching to Arc 40s or a carbon rim for sure. The first one that I lost they threw in a free pair of ranger tires, but I'm having a harder time getting a response this time.


Oh cool I'm really glad I helped with your decision, you made a good one! 

I reckon purple would look very striking with your colour and if you do go purple pedals, see if you can get hold of some limited edition Pedalling Innovations Catalysts as they'll help with your knee issues too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gorbac (Jan 5, 2006)

Krampus from Spain









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Gorbac said:


> Krampus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful landscape.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Haven't taken them out on a ride yet, but we have the same bike so we can share 

Velocity dually with 29+ chronicles









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Just J said:


> That looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, it is turning out to be a lot of fun.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Gorbac said:


> Krampus from Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it that I own a Krampus, but still get "jealous" when I see other peoples Krampi?

Mine definitely does NOT get to see that kind of terrain though...great bike and great pics!


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

My fatty, aka Lard Wagon.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

manwithnoname, does your fork use boost spacing? I'm looking for a fork that will accommodate 29+ but not require boost for my ROS 9 Plus.


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

very few of those in existence
Lefty and RS-1 have the best clearance


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

RacerLex said:


> manwithnoname, does your fork use boost spacing? I'm looking for a fork that will accommodate 29+ but not require boost for my ROS 9 Plus.


Depending on your hub brand, you may be able to swap endcaps to make your front hub "boost". Rock shox Reba and the Recon RL arch will clear 29+ 3.0" with plenty of safe room.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

RacerLex said:


> manwithnoname, does your fork use boost spacing? I'm looking for a fork that will accommodate 29+ but not require boost for my ROS 9 Plus.


FWIW, I was asking this same question a month or two ago and ended up swapping end caps on my hub to get 110 (I run Hope). Ended up for the better since I can have a nearly symmetrical wheel build now with even spoke tensions.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm running a 29+ Pike which I believe is only available in boost spacing. I've read that the newer Fox 34 29 non-boost forks can handle some plus size 3.0 tires.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

My wheelset is built with DT Swiss 350 hubs. Niner states the ROS Plus is designed to use 100mm travel forks. Was there such a fork for 29+? The Pike and Fox 34 have at least 120mm travel, no?

Edit: Just so I don't go completely off topic, here's my plus bike!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I have close to 400 miles on my Funk custom titanium 29+ now. It's absolutely perfect for my local trails, and I've been breaking all my old PRs that were set by my 18 pound carbon 29er. The somewhat slack geo with 29+ tires lets me push the bike so much faster than I could on a normal 29er bike with xc tires, while at the same time rolling and climbing faster than I would have ever thought possible. The comfort is great too. I recently completed a 60+ mile singletrack ride, and was nowhere near as fatigued as I would have been on my carbon 29er. The bike just works.

Bike is also under 20 pounds ready to ride with pedals and bottle cages. The light weight combined with 29+ really makes the ultimate bike in my opinion.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

Vto2.0 said:


> Haven't taken them out on a ride yet, but we have the same bike so we can share
> 
> Velocity dually with 29+ chronicles
> 
> ...


does salsa make that? i tried finding it on the website but couldn't? nice look bikes.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

adumb said:


> does salsa make that? i tried finding it on the website but couldn't? nice look bikes.


Both of those are Salsa Beargrease - BEARGREASE CARBON NX1 | Salsa Cycles


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

adumb said:


> does salsa make that? i tried finding it on the website but couldn't? nice look bikes.


Salsa does make the beargrease, but this is an older color combo, if you like it, you might need to shop used. As for the wheels, they are Velocity dually's, I purchased these from Velocity, can't go wrong with the Beargrease or the wheelset.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Trek Stache 5 with fork, brakes, drivetrain and other misc. upgrades. Have worn through several pair of tires. My favorite bike ever. Used for trail riding and bikepacking.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

nitrousjunky said:


> Both of those are Salsa Beargrease - BEARGREASE CARBON NX1 | Salsa Cycles


i thought it was but was looking for a plus bike they make. what size tired are on it and how much does it weight?


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

.










.​


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

endre said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet rigidy goodness!!!!


----------



## artbrushing (Dec 17, 2017)

*BMC Trailfox TF01+*

My Trailfox Scalesized TF01+ 
13,8kg 30,4pound tubeless
Front 29x3.0 Maxxis Minon DHF II 3C maxxterra 
Rear 27.5x3.0 Maxxis Highroller II 3C maxxterra
WTB Asym i35 wheels, Bitex hubs
Fox 36 160mm (6,3 inch) DHF and fork are quite close but it works
Vecnum Moveloc 200mm dropperpost (7,87inch) 
Magura MT5/7 brakes with 1 finger lever
E-Thirteen 9-46 T 1x11
26T oval RF aeffect
Easton Carbon Riserbar 
Spank spike35 stem
Cane creek angleset -1°
Cane creek db il
Wheelbase 122cm 48,03 inch
steering angle 65° or a little below

I love this bike, it rides like hell


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice BMC build....clearance on rear tire to frame?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

endre said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, was almost exact same setup i had SS and all cept i had DHF f/r, hows the DHR working? Found i could break the DHF loose standing in loose over hard. Now have mag pro fork on it.


----------



## TrekWarMachine (Jul 26, 2017)

Snow Stache


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

Can we include the dirty Sixer as well on this thread. It is a plus size bike. 36 inch tires Will make 29+ look like child’s play😁


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Rugerfan777 said:


> Can we include the dirty Sixer as well on this thread. It is a plus size bike. 36 inch tires Will make 29+ look like child's play?


There's some 36er threads you could necro


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Nice, was almost exact same setup i had SS and all cept i had DHF f/r, hows the DHR working? Found i could break the DHF loose standing in loose over hard. Now have mag pro fork on it.


Hey Jack, did you have to get a new wheel or lace in a new hub for your mag pro fork? Going to have to go squishy at some point (shoulder just ain't gettin' it these days...). Are you good with your Magnum on your ROS? (Love my ROS+ rigid, but I'd like to be able to lift my arm over my head the day after I ride it...).


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Rugerfan777 said:


> Can we include the dirty Sixer as well on this thread. It is a plus size bike. 36 inch tires Will make 29+ look like child's play?


Someday I'll have one and then there will always be a current thread because I'll annoyingly post about it all the time!


----------



## mustang183 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is my latest frame up build. 
'16 Stache frame with Rockshox Yari, SRAM GX Eagle, Guide RS brakes and Sun Duroc 50 wheels with Chuppacabra 29x3 tires. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sheep!*

Just added a 120mm Pike on my Sheep ... totally different bike in a bunch of good ways!


----------



## mustang183 (Nov 23, 2015)

Truckee Trash said:


> Just added a 120mm Pike on my Sheep ... totally different bike in a bunch of good ways!
> 
> View attachment 1174817


I was running a rigid carbon fork before the Yari. I thought I would like full rigid but I'm glad I switched!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

mustang183 said:


> I was running a rigid carbon fork before the Yari. I thought I would like full rigid but I'm glad I switched!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm glad I have the rigid as an alternate option. I use the bike for long gravel miles, singletrack, everything. Rode it in rigid mode at the Grinduro last year with the Minions. Im doing the first leg of the Timber Trail next summer as well as 5 days of singletrack and Lake Tahoe. Both of those rides justfied the need for the 120mm Pike.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

coke said:


> I have close to 400 miles on my Funk custom titanium 29+ now. It's absolutely perfect for my local trails, and I've been breaking all my old PRs that were set by my 18 pound carbon 29er. The somewhat slack geo with 29+ tires lets me push the bike so much faster than I could on a normal 29er bike with xc tires, while at the same time rolling and climbing faster than I would have ever thought possible. The comfort is great too. I recently completed a 60+ mile singletrack ride, and was nowhere near as fatigued as I would have been on my carbon 29er. The bike just works.
> 
> Bike is also under 20 pounds ready to ride with pedals and bottle cages. The light weight combined with 29+ really makes the ultimate bike in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 1170616


Coke,
Hey man I am very interested in the details on your Funk 29+, if you don't mind what components did you use to keep it at 20 pounds? What is the terrain you normally ride like (what part of the country)? Why do you think your able to set new PR's on the 29+ vs your carbon 29er? What carbon 29er were you on? I would love to hear some general thoughts on the Funk set up 29+ vs your Carbon 29er both good and bad. Thanks!

Sexy bike BTW, I am a sucker for Ti


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

coke said:


> I have close to 400 miles on my Funk custom titanium 29+ now. It's absolutely perfect for my local trails, and I've been breaking all my old PRs that were set by my 18 pound carbon 29er. The somewhat slack geo with 29+ tires lets me push the bike so much faster than I could on a normal 29er bike with xc tires, while at the same time rolling and climbing faster than I would have ever thought possible. The comfort is great too. I recently completed a 60+ mile singletrack ride, and was nowhere near as fatigued as I would have been on my carbon 29er. The bike just works.
> 
> Bike is also under 20 pounds ready to ride with pedals and bottle cages. The light weight combined with 29+ really makes the ultimate bike in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 1170616





jbell said:


> Coke,
> Hey man I am very interested in the details on your Funk 29+, if you don't mind what components did you use to keep it at 20 pounds? What is the terrain you normally ride like (what part of the country)? Why do you think your able to set new PR's on the 29+ vs your carbon 29er? What carbon 29er were you on? I would love to hear some general thoughts on the Funk set up 29+ vs your Carbon 29er both good and bad. Thanks!
> 
> Sexy bike BTW, I am a sucker for Ti


+1 ON ALL THAT!!

I'd love to do a Ti SS +bike at a similar weight/build. I wouldn't want to sacrifice durability too terribly much, but if I could build a strong bike that was under 22#, I'd be really happy!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Hahaha....nevermind, I just looked it up. $4k rigid frame is too rich for my blood. Nice though!!


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

jbsocal said:


> Not technically a plus bike...but I'm running plus tires on it.
> 
> Had to swap forks to get the DHF 3.0 to fit...DW's weren't as big.


How much room do you have between the rear tire and the seat and chain stays?


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

Bikepacking Setup with a Lauf Carbonara










and here with the Manitou Magnum Pro


----------



## MAD1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sweet looking bikes


----------



## bruto (Nov 23, 2014)

holy sh!t 
that Pilot cost you..
TWENTYNINEPLUS (custom built) - 29+ big wheels high speed


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

jbell said:


> Coke,
> Hey man I am very interested in the details on your Funk 29+, if you don't mind what components did you use to keep it at 20 pounds? What is the terrain you normally ride like (what part of the country)? Why do you think your able to set new PR's on the 29+ vs your carbon 29er? What carbon 29er were you on? I would love to hear some general thoughts on the Funk set up 29+ vs your Carbon 29er both good and bad. Thanks!
> 
> Sexy bike BTW, I am a sucker for Ti


I ride in Arkansas, Texas, and Oklahoma. Variety of terrain from smooth and sandy to extremely rocky. We have a little of everything around here, but most trails have rocks and roots and rolling hills.

My previous bike was a Niner One 9 RDO, and weighed between 18 to 20 pounds depending on how it was set up. The Funk 29+ does everything better than the niner. A LOT less twitchy in corners, almost never slips while climbing, doesn't loose momentum on rocks and roots nearly as bad, much more stable on downhills, more traction in corners and braking, and much more lively and easier to manual and bunny hop. I could go on, but I guess the only thing the niner would do better would be a perfectly smooth climb due to it being slightly lighter. On everything else the funk is faster. I've set PRs on segments and laps that I've literally ridden hundreds of times. I also have a smart trainer and know the PRs aren't due to having more power.

Here's the build list. It gets expensive to get below 20 pounds with 29+. For a comparison, I've attached a picture of my wife's steel Chumba 29+ that I'm currently building. It weighs around 10 pounds as pictured and should be around 22 when built with cheaper parts than on my bike.

Funk Build List:
Rims = Kappius XCW (40mm internal)

Hubs = Project 321 - Magnetic, quiet option, ceramic upgrade (157mm rear, 110 front)

Spokes = cx-ray

Fork = Niner Boost

Cranks = Next SL g4

BB = King Ceramic (83mm)

Cog = Niner ti

Chain = xtr

Post = syntace hiflex

Stem = Enve

Bars = Enve

Grips = ESI Chunky

Brakes = Magura MT8 (180f, 160r)

Headset = King

Tires = WTB Ranger 29x3

Bottle Cages = King ti

Chain ring = Absolute oval 32t

Slider bolt Upgrade = Paragon ti

Pedals = Xpedo Mforce 8 ti

Saddle = Specialized S Works Power

Wife's Chumba (build in progress)


----------



## Gorbac (Jan 5, 2006)

Salsa deadwood


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Gorbac said:


> Salsa deadwood
> 
> View attachment 1223489
> View attachment 1223490
> View attachment 1223491


How you liking that beast??? How long owned, how many miles or hours on it? Would you buy it again?


----------



## Gorbac (Jan 5, 2006)

litespeedaddict said:


> How you liking that beast??? How long owned, how many miles or hours on it? Would you buy it again?


Yes, I am happy with this. I rode about 400km on it but with 35mm wheels and 2.6 tires, I was waiting for these wheelset. Next week the new xtr will arrive and it will be finished.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm loving my Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol. It's sold as a Max 29x2.6 but with an MRP Ribbon Air and I BC360 rims I'm running 29+. XR2 29x3 up front and McFly 29x2.8 in the rear. 140/120mm travel is perfect for me.

I did fit a 29x3 XR2 in the rear and it fit.

There are build threads in this and the Guerrilla Gravity forums.

https://ridegg.com/trailpistol










Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seems I missed this thread, so here's my 29+ 2018 Kona UNIT. Running Velocity Dually45/ NukeProof wheels F&R and Chronicle rear/DHF front. Kona says it's only B+ compatible, but I'd heard rumors and so gave it a try and thankfully, they fit.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Picture perfect fall morning on the Krampus.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Dan's Cabin


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

Instead of buying a new bike, i decided to convert my old bike from 2007 to 29+. The difference is huge compared to my previous setup with 2.1 tires on skinny rims. So much better.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Is that a B+ Rekon in the rear? Looks like it. This is the same sort of conversion I did to my '08 Monkey (B+ rear/29+ front) and it made such a difference, helped with cush, helped with geo, just overall completely different bike. 
That must feel like a big, soft pillow now from all I've read of those frames "compliance" with regular tyres 



Transwave said:


> Instead of buying a new bike, i decided to convert my old bike from 2007 to 29+. The difference is huge compared to my previous setup with 2.1 tires on skinny rims. So much better.


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Is that a B+ Rekon in the rear? Looks like it. This is the same sort of conversion I did to my '08 Monkey (B+ rear/29+ front) and it made such a difference, helped with cush, helped with geo, just overall completely different bike.
> That must feel like a big, soft pillow now from all I've read of those frames "compliance" with regular tyres


Not quite, panaracer far b nimble upfront (labeled as 29x3 but actual size is barely 2.8") and maxxis rekon 29x2.6 rear. That's as big as i could squeeze in but i am super happy with this wheel & tire combo. And the bike itself. A high-quality steel frame is timeless and a keeper!  The ride characteristics are wonderful. Do you still have the karate monkey? The tire clearance is quite good on those if i remember correctly.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, could see the FatB, undersized, but I think more people didn't like it because of the casing fragility more so than it's undersized nature. That's why I asked if it was a B+ Rekon, because it looked a bit bigger like a 29er, but know that the 2.6" isn't easy to find yet. I want to get one of those 29x2.6" Rekons to give a go on the back of my Unit which I currently run 29+ F&R to drop the back slightly and move the axle a bit further forward, but may hold off as the 2.8" version seems not far off.

Yes, still have the Monkey, absolutely great and versatile frame, served me for 10 years in all sorts of configurations, now lives life with some 38mm slicks for commuting and may start back a bit of road riding on it as well. Decided to replace it with the Unit to be able to run a true PLUS tyre in the back, get the proper size _(XL was always a bit small for me)_ and the 3 degree slacker HTA without having to resort to miss-matching tyre sizes to get close. Really pleased with the Unit, super happy I could actually fit a real 29+ in the back, despite it not being officially supported, like the sliding drop outs better than the horizontal slotted on the Surly's.



Transwave said:


> Not quite, panaracer far b nimble upfront (labeled as 29x3 but actual size is barely 2.8") and maxxis rekon 29x2.6 rear. That's as big as i could squeeze in but i am super happy with this wheel & tire combo. And the bike itself. A high-quality steel frame is timeless and a keeper!  The ride characteristics are wonderful. Do you still have the karate monkey? The tire clearance is quite good on those if i remember correctly.


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr Horse said:


> Dan's Cabin


Big Chief, right? I so wish I could ride one. I am more curious about this bike than any other.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's is my Trek Farley EX8 in 29"+ mode:


----------



## mikebixes (Mar 6, 2013)

I own two big chiefs. I bought the V1 and then upgraded to the V1 titanium frame and swapped parts. I really like the bike a lot, especially the titanium. The steel V1 has less of a bottom bracket drop and a much more upright riding position with a pretty short reach. I loved it, but felt perched on top of the bike rather than really in the bike. The titanium has a bigger bottom bracket drop, longer reach (although still short comparatively to other plus bikes), and slacker head tube. I have not gotten out as much on the titanium as I was recovering from an injury this past summer, but really do like how it rides the times I have been able to get out on it. I am actually trying to sell the steel frame and original wheel set. I am fairly tall, 6'2". Hopefully that helps, and let me know if you have other questions. Here are a couple of images of the titanium (it says sergeant on it but was mislabeled, thus I got a deal on it) and original steel.


----------



## ak_kwlsk (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi there, newbie poster here, although experienced guest-reader 

Here is my Singular Puffin mk1 in 29+ mode. Best bike I've ever ridden. Yes, better than Stache!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ak_kwlsk said:


> Hi there, newbie poster here, although experienced guest-reader
> 
> Here is my Singular Puffin mk1 in 29+ mode. Best bike I've ever ridden. Yes, better than Stache!
> 
> ...


But. It's. WHITE!!! 

Lovely looking bike, I've often lusted after them...


----------



## ak_kwlsk (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, yes it is  

Being 194cm tall, this bike with 650mm ETT and 29+ was "something else" after switching from 26" bikes! I felt like Shaq on his custom 36er i guess 

Angles are a bit oldschool, but since it's rigid they stay the same going up and down and the ride is very stable (with reasonable speed). I'm not an expert, but I guess 55mm fork offset also helps in this area. 

And it's the mk1, so 435mm chainstay length! 

I'm putting squishy fork when the snow comes down, so it might get even better (or become a total disaster, we will see)


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Just picked up my 2018 Stache 7. Getting her dialed in with a Brooks Cambium C13 and Answer ProTaper 20/20 bars.


----------



## artbrushing (Dec 17, 2017)

Maxxis Minion DHF 29x3.0 "Iceking"
selfmade with 168 spikes
1220g works very good also in normal cold conditions.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that sounds like a lot of work, but very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Got this a couple months ago.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

UGH, that renders me weak in the knees. ^^^


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

artbrushing said:


> View attachment 1234184
> 
> Maxxis Minion DHF 29x3.0 "Iceking"
> selfmade with 168 spikes
> 1220g works very good also in normal cold conditions.


"selfmade" with 168 spikes needs to be expanded on. Living on a pond and experimenting with Kold Kutters, I am also open to other alternatives for better grip on the ice. Can you elaborate on your spikes using the DHF?


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Tunalic said:


> Just picked up my 2018 Stache 7. Getting her dialed in with a Brooks Cambium C13 and Answer ProTaper 20/20 bars.


Nice look for your Stache....stealth black! :thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Murdered out bikes R H0T!!!


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

FoafInTX said:


> Big Chief, right? I so wish I could ride one. I am more curious about this bike than any other.


Correct.

If you find yourself in the western UP of Michigan drop me a line and you're welcome to take it our for a spin.

It's super fun. I was afraid that I'd have buyers regret after I pulled the trigger, but am thrilled with it every time I take it out. I managed to buy it before the Orange Man's tariffs went into effect, so glad that I got it when I did.

It's perfect for the trails that we have in our area. The + tires come into their own with the wide mix of roots, sand, mud and gravel that I seem to frequent, but is more appropriate and efficient than using a fat bike for regular trail riding. Geometry wise it isn't super aggressive, but it handles descents just fine. I actually prefer riding it over my other bikes for the level of comfort and efficiency that it provides.

I can't wait to break it out in the spring.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My Jones LWB:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Nice look for your Stache....stealth black! :thumbsup:


 Thanks, I just decided to embraced this look since I wound up buying a black truck back in Oct. I think they complement each other nicely!


----------



## togreger (Mar 8, 2017)

*From Bodø, Norway- love this bike*


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Well the Black Beauty and Mean Green Norwegian machine are both gnarly!!


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

Just picked up a left over 2018 Stache 5! Can't wait to get this thing out on the trail!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dope, can we get a breakdown of what you going with that beauty? 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Jones, medium, LWB with truss fork

luxo-comfort and fun bike


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

Here is mine. Pole Machine with 29x2.8 CakeEaters


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

miamia said:


> Here is mine. Pole Machine with 29x2.8 CakeEaters


Looks great! Did you try 3.0's on it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks, not yet. I got it in August and my summer tires were 29x2.6 Schwalbes. I have seen some pictures of the bike with Maxxis 29x3.0 tires.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

miamia said:


> Thanks, not yet. I got it in August an my summer tires were 29x2.6 Schwalbes. I have seen some pictures of the bike with Maxxis 29x3.0 tires.


Awesome! I think Pole are launching a shorter travel version soon which hopefully will have the same clearance.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My new Krampus.

2.8 Teravails. If it would stop raining, life would be better.


----------



## mopes (Mar 8, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass. Walt doesn't mess around!


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> My new Krampus.
> 
> 2.8 Teravails. If it would stop raining, life would be better.


Dood that bike looks Dope!!! How do you like the 29+ version of the Coronado tires? Do you know how they meassure out?

Sweet rig man 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Vto2.0 said:


> Dood that bike looks Dope!!! How do you like the 29+ version of the Coronado tires? Do you know how they meassure out?
> 
> Sweet rig man
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!! I dig it as well!

No real test yet, what you see there is my local horse trails which are loose gravel, we are still soaking in rain so no real test.

Plus feels a bit slower, but not bad. I've not measured them but there is a thread in this forum about those tires. (not gumwalls) I was planning to give an update on my experience once I get to ride for real, and play w/PSI.

Thanks again!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> My new Krampus.
> 
> 2.8 Teravails. If it would stop raining, life would be better.


that purple is sweet...

how is it that I own my own Krampus, but am still envious when I see other peoples? Is it N+! or Covet Thy Neighbors Bike


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that purple is sweet...
> 
> *how is it that I own my own Krampus, but am still envious when I see other peoples? *Is it N+! or Covet Thy Neighbors Bike


His is more Purplier.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> His is more Purplier.


definitely...it matches my 90's era Trek 830 that is now my commuter/rec trails bike...


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

How do you post pics? I can't figure this out lol (I have basic pc skills obviously) 🙄


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

brewclymbr said:


> How do you post pics? I can't figure this out lol (I have basic pc skills obviously)


Go to advance its at the bottom by where you post-> in there just attach it.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

2018 Stache 7


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

*Stumpjumper 29+*


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

rjcobra said:


> View attachment 1238401


Nice! I've been running a 29x3.0 DHF upfront and a couple different 2.6" tires out back on my 2019 SJ since I got it about 8-9 months ago. Just order a 29x2.8 mcfly for the rear last night. Glad to see it will fit.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

1 cog frog said:


> Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!


This looks like a 27.5+, you must be a giant!


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Nice! I've been running a 29x3.0 DHF upfront and a couple different 2.6" tires out back on my 2019 SJ since I got it about 8-9 months ago. Just order a 29x2.8 mcfly for the rear last night. Glad to see it will fit.


So far measures about 69-70 mm at the widest point on i35 rims. Light version. Still messing around with pressures.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> This looks like a 27.5+, you must be a giant!


I'm not even 6' tall. Long arms though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

rjcobra said:


> So far measures about 69-70 mm at the widest point on i35 rims. Light version. Still messing around with pressures.


That seems like the perfect size for the rear of the SJ. I've been running 21-22psi in my 2.6" tires and will probably start out will 19-20psi in the McFly and go from there.


----------



## muzicman (Aug 28, 2009)

*N.B.D!!!! Giant XTC Advanced 29+*

Ever stops raining and snowing maybe I'll be able to ride it!
Looking forward to getting out there and trying it with a Rekon 27.5 plus on the rear!

Giant XTC 29+ XL 23.5# as is with pedals. 
Funny, that's what my Niner RKT 9 weighs...
Here's the build:

Giant XTC carbon frame XL
Rockshox RS-1 120mm fork
35mm carbon wheel set /Hope rear hub/SRAM predictive front hub
Pillar bladed spokes /28 hole. 
SRAM Guide RSC brakes
Ashima Rotors
XO carbon cranks
28 tooth AbsoluteBlack oval chainring
Thomsen 27.2 dropper post
Ergon SMR3 carbon pro saddle
XT derailleur/shifter
XO 1195 10-42 cassette
PANARACER FAT B NIMBLE (3.0")Rear
INNOVA PRO TRANSFORMERS (3.0″)front
Chiner one piece carbon stem riser bar.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

muzicman said:


> Ever stops raining and snowing maybe I'll be able to ride it!
> Looking forward to getting out there and trying it with a Rekon 27.5 plus on the rear!
> 
> Giant XTC 29+ XL 23.5# as is with pedals.
> ...


That's a sweet build. What's the largest chain ring you recon can fit on that bike in terms of chainstay clearance?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## muzicman (Aug 28, 2009)

Came with a 32. Didn't look like it could anything larger unless you used a 2x crank which would mess up your chain line.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

muzicman said:


> Ever stops raining and snowing maybe I'll be able to ride it!
> Looking forward to getting out there and trying it with a Rekon 27.5 plus on the rear!
> 
> Giant XTC 29+ XL 23.5# as is with pedals.
> ...


Rain and snow is what these bikes were made for !!!!  get on out there!!

Great looking build tho!!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

1 cog frog said:


> Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!


Sweet! One major complaint though, a serious lack of details, and one blurry pic! Ok, that's two complaints.

Exactly how short are those chainstays? I like to see more detailed pics of the seattube/BB area, and the rest of the frame it's self.

Also, how does it ride? Common, throw us a bone here.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Sweet! One major complaint though, a serious lack of details, and one blurry pic! Ok, that's two complaints.
> 
> Exactly how short are those chainstays? I like to see more detailed pics of the seattube/BB area, and the rest of the frame it's self.
> 
> Also, how does it ride? Common, throw us a bone here.


I second this !!!

Must have been rad to actually build every detail...might have to be a bucket list thing for me down the road...

did you know how to weld before the project, or was that part of the classes?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Sweet! One major complaint though, a serious lack of details, and one blurry pic! Ok, that's two complaints.
> 
> Exactly how short are those chainstays? I like to see more detailed pics of the seattube/BB area, and the rest of the frame it's self.
> 
> Also, how does it ride? Common, throw us a bone here.



























420mm chain stays w/the Paragon dropouts all the way forward.

Fox 34 27.5+ fork clears 27.5x3.8 and 29x3
Enve prototype carbon bar
Race Face Atlas 50mm stem
XT Hydros 180mm rotors
Eagle GX drivetrain
FSA SLK Carbon cranks 28T ring
FSA BB
Mulefut 50 SL rims w/DT 350 hubs
Currently Bontrager XR4 29x3 tubeless tires
Fox Transfer Dropper post internally routed
Brooks Cambium C17 saddle

It was so fun to build it from scratch, & Walt was a great teacher. I had not done any TIG welding before, but I borrowed a welder from Walt to practice at home before the class.

It rides really smooth, climbs well, comfortable for everything from local singletrack rides to a 50 mile race with 7000' of elevation. I even rode it in a fat bike race this winter on groomed snow trails, & it did just as well as any of the fat bikes.

My favorite part is that every time I ride, I think "I built this!" It's an amazing feeling!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

1 cog frog said:


> 420mm chain stays w/the Paragon dropouts all the way forward.
> 
> Fox 34 27.5+ fork clears 27.5x3.8 and 29x3
> Enve prototype carbon bar
> ...


dude...there is so much bad ass about this bike...but the Tolkien head badge puts it over the top!!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> dude...there is so much bad ass about this bike...but the Tolkien head badge puts it over the top!!


Glad someone recognizes what it is! I've dubbed it my "One bike to rule them all"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

1 cog frog said:


> Glad someone recognizes what it is! I've dubbed it my "One bike to rule them all"!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is definitely what it is...I view my Krampus as the same thing...but I didn't get to make it


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Very cool!! Thanks for the details. I love that headbadge.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> 420mm chain stays w/the Paragon dropouts all the way forward.
> 
> Fox 34 27.5+ fork clears 27.5x3.8 and 29x3
> Enve prototype carbon bar
> ...


This is so dope man  I'm happy to see people are able to do things like this. I unfortunately can't even color inside the lines, so seeing this makes me appreciate it just that much more. Excellent job

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Love it, 1 cog frog -- but why all the extra cogs out back?!  I'm a huge fan of my own WW 29+/27.5x3.8 bike, but I didn't get to weld it myself...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Vto2.0 said:


> How do you like the 29+ version of the Coronado tires? Do you know how they meassure out?


All you need to know: https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-...rt-wizard-29x3-0-pix-measuements-1095181.html


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

CCSS said:


> Love it, 1 cog frog -- but why all the extra cogs out back?!  I'm a huge fan of my own WW 29+/27.5x3.8 bike, but I didn't get to weld it myself...


My username was created when I was younger/fitter/crazier and actually rode a single speed!

Now I'm older/slower/but more persistent so I'll take every gear I can get! Especially when I'm climbing 9000'+ peaks on this bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> My username was created when I was younger/fitter/crazier and actually rode a single speed!
> 
> Now I'm older/slower/but more persistent so I'll take every gear I can get! Especially when I'm climbing 9000'+ peaks on this bike!


How old? I got my WW SS as my 50th bday present to myself. Fortunately, we have very few (i.e. zero) 9000' peaks in Austin!!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

CCSS said:


> How old? I got my WW SS as my 50th bday present to myself. Fortunately, we have very few (i.e. zero) 9000' peaks in Austin!!


Created my username in 2004 when I was 26, welded my WW in 2018 for my 40th birthday (a present from my amazing wife). You are a tougher man than I if you're 50 and riding a singlespeed!

I've lived in Utah since I started mountain biking in 1994. Most of the trails I ride require at least 1500' of climbing in one direction or the other. 5000' of elevation from my house to the top of the mountain behind me. Not a lot of "rolling trails" here. I also ride much further distances and much more elevation gain now than I did back then. There are guys who rode the same 50 mile 7000' elevation race I did on a singlespeed, but they are not me!

I lived in Austin when I was younger, but never rode there. The Hill Country is so beautiful, but not a lot elevation as I remember. There was a limestone (?) dome I remember hiking with my family, and I thought "this isn't a mountain!" I was used to the mountains of the western US.

I like to have fun when I ride, not suffer to the point of exhaustion!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> I lived in Austin when I was younger, but never rode there. The Hill Country is so beautiful, but not a lot elevation as I remember. There was a limestone (?) dome I remember hiking with my family, and I thought "this isn't a mountain!" I was used to the mountains of the western US.
> 
> I like to have fun when I ride, not suffer to the point of exhaustion!


Very cool that you lived in ATX back in the day! The granite dome you're talking about is called Enchanted Rock. It's in Fredricksburg -- about 90 minutes outside of Austin. Definitely not a mountain or a mountainbiking destination. That said, Austin is a fantastic MTB location for all styles of riding. No real mountains, but plenty of punchy, techy climbing. I got 153K of climbing last year, over ~3,000 miles, all on SS.

And like you, I definitely like to have fun when I ride! Here's a shot from the OZ Epic in Bentonville last fall. Ridin' and smilin'!


----------



## enduro72 (May 11, 2017)

Here is my Specialized Fatboy with 29+ wheels 
loving it so far the bike is my favorite in my stable!


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure 29x2.6 (recently switched from 29x3.0 and like it) still qualifies as plus... But...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dirtbyte said:


> Not sure 29x2.6 (recently switched from 29x3.0 and like it) still qualifies as plus... But...
> 
> View attachment 1238799


that would be +minus .


----------



## muzicman (Aug 28, 2009)

*My Giant 659+, 2927.5+*

View attachment 1242012


29+front, 27.5+ rear. What do we call it?


----------



## artbrushing (Dec 17, 2017)

muzicman said:


> View attachment 1242012
> 
> 
> 29+front, 27.5+ rear. What do we call it?


Scalesized plusbike, ride it too. My first one was also a giant bike. Now BMC Trailfox01


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

3.0 up front and 2.8 out back.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Plus mixer


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*Unit 29+*

Just got this mocked up.
Large '18 Kona Unit....steel....mmmm 
Mulefut 50 wheels
Ranger 3.0
XT cranks
Will have SRAM X0/X9 1 X 10
RaceFace stuff.
Elixer 5's....still sorting out the adapters

Pretty happy that the 3.0's fit with room to spare. Dropouts are slammed all the way back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mike E. said:


> Just got this mocked up.
> Large '18 Kona Unit....steel


Nice to see another geared Unit!


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

One more Stache pic


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

New Bike Day! First ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Stache with upgrades, waiting for dry trails.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Took mine out for its first ride today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ OK, that's 4 Stache's in a row. Time for some Steel Stoke.

I put gears on my Krampus (Yuck) for an upcoming trip. After only one shakedown ride I realized a made a huge mistake and ruined a perfectly good Krampus.

Good bye derailleur, welcome back Awesome!


----------



## Randpost (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ OK, that's 4 Stache's in a row. Time for some Steel Stoke.
> 
> I put gears on my Krampus (Yuck) for an upcoming trip. After only one shakedown ride I realized a made a huge mistake and ruined a perfectly good Krampus.
> 
> ...


Lmao that didn't last long!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ OK, that's 4 Stache's in a row. Time for some Steel Stoke.
> 
> I put gears on my Krampus (Yuck) for an upcoming trip. After only one shakedown ride I realized a made a huge mistake and ruined a perfectly good Krampus.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna do the trip as SS...

...and you also forgot to get rid of that "cheater fork" for a nice rigid steel one


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol ^^ I'm pondering a fork for mine, but not sure if I will get one for the Kona or the Krampus.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I ended up taking the Hei Hei on the trip, good choice.



jcd46 said:


> Lol ^^ I'm pondering a fork for mine, but not sure if I will get one for the Kona or the Krampus.


I recommend using a fork on every bike, for safety reasons...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I ended up taking the Hei Hei on the trip, good choice.
> 
> I recommend using a fork on every bike, for safety reasons...


safety...pffft!!! You gotta go forkless....full time manual, sort of like Singlesprocket...

forkless is the new thing man


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^lolz! Suspension fork!


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

2019 LenzSport Lunchbox 29+

152 mm rear/170 mm front

Will try XR4 3.0's or SE4 3.0's later...only had one short ride so far.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I have had my Niner ROS 9 Plus for a couple of years now, I had it setup for bikepacking but now I ride it for trailrides as it is a beast of a bike.


----------



## go-pirates (May 8, 2006)

1 cog frog said:


> Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah!! One of the hottest things I have ever seen...nice job!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Yuup, another Stache. Winter build with i39 carbon wheels - XTR and i9 Torch. 1st time on 29+ and not disappointed....this thing RIPS! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisbshralp (Mar 23, 2018)

1 cog frog said:


> Designed, welded, & built up by me with lots of help from Walt via the Waltworks Frame Building School & Loyal Cycle Co. in Utah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That color with a matte finish would be fire!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been changing the wheels of my Surly Wednesday from 26x4 to my 29+ setup, with P49 and Knards 29x3.0. Also took the Bluto out and changed it for a Kona P2 solid fork. Liked my last ride a lot. Thinking of a suspension fork for a boost hub. What will keep the misses happy ($$$) and me too? 100mm travel will do. Thinking about a Manitou Markhor boost 15mm2017 @ CRC. Decided to stay with the 29+ setup, because the Wednesday has got a big brother (ICT)


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Got a 29+ wheelset for the fatbike. Idea is summer use as a mixed road/gravel/trail bike, as well as my town and work bike. 3.0 Bombolini's on it. First ride yesterday a fun mix of road and trail, pretty fun. Not as fun as the fully coming down trails, but more fun everywhere else.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Fun on Wheels said:


> I've been changing the wheels of my Surly Wednesday from 26x4 to my 29+ setup, with P49 and Knards 29x3.0. Also took the Bluto out and changed it for a Kona P2 solid fork. Liked my last ride a lot. Thinking of a suspension fork for a boost hub. What will keep the misses happy ($$$) and me too?


This might: https://bigwheeldeals.blogspot.com/2019/04/manitou-mattoc-comp-29-for-sale.html


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

mikesee said:


> This might: https://bigwheeldeals.blogspot.com/2019/04/manitou-mattoc-comp-29-for-sale.html


I'm very pleased with the Mattoc comp on my Stache, and they are pretty pocketbook friendly!


----------



## SSUP DEE (Apr 11, 2019)

My babes Sasha and Olivia


----------



## DTL (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone gone from an aluminum to carbon framed stache and if so did you notice a great improvement in ride quality?


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Got rid of a 2016 Stache 7 last year and then after dealing with stache separation anxiety replaced it with a 2018 Stache 7.















Hey, surprise... it's very similar to my last stache! Not exactly though. In my opinion the Yari feels better to me than the manitou did on the 2016, and the ride is slightly different. I pulled the 35mm stem and bar and changed to 31.8 setup. Other than that I need to get clipless pedals as the platforms and I are just not clicking.


----------



## AskarAKA (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ nice bike!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

AskarAKA said:


>


отличный!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2006)

repainted frame and fork of my TREK 1120


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DTL said:


> Has anyone gone from an aluminum to carbon framed stache and if so did you notice a great improvement in ride quality?


Those bikes are about 2 things, proper tires, proper PSI.


----------



## BikeMaker (Aug 13, 2019)

What is this sorcery? That looks like alot of fun to try out.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

Custom Curtlo steel frame and fork with Paragon swinger rear dropouts. It is actually a 135/170 fatbike but it spends most of its time in 29+ mode. I also have a Wren fork I run on it from time to time.

Nextie Jungle Fox 45mm internal width rims laced to Hope Fatsno hubs with Chupacabra tires. SRAM XO1 11 speed drivetrain w/Middleburn cranks and Phil Wood 100mm width BB. Shimano XT brakes. CK headset and Bontrager cockpit bits.

Love, love, love this bike! It's tons of fun in 27.5x3.8" mode too.

edit: I have no idea why this reply got slotted in where it did. It was supposed to go at the end of the thread.


----------



## mramon (Sep 20, 2013)

Niner Ros9 plus, an a very hot ride this morning in the south of Spain. In love with this bike


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

agree
one of the best bike i ever had for my daily trails.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

AskarAKA said:


>


that thing looks like a montster truck with the long front end. fork looks sexy dangerous? i'd love to know more!

that stache paint job in the other pics is lovely too! great looking bike; one that i think will definitely age well.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Vassago JabberWocky Large Frame, Matching Odis fork, Shimano Centerlock M785 Brakes, WTB Asym i29 Wheels, WTB Ranger 29x3.0 Tires, Shimao SLX 1x11 Drivetrain, FSA 180mm Crankset, Crankbrothers Stamp 2 Pedals, Salsa Rustler Bars, ODI TLD Grips, Salsa Guide Stem, Salsa Guide Deluxe Seatpost, Ergon SMC3-S Saddle.


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

Still love riding it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

niknaim said:


> Still love riding it.


love the rigid fork!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

kustomz said:


> Vassago JabberWocky Large Frame, Matching Odis fork, Shimano Centerlock M785 Brakes, WTB Asym i29 Wheels, WTB Ranger 29x3.0 Tires, Shimao SLX 1x11 Drivetrain, FSA 180mm Crankset, Crankbrothers Stamp 2 Pedals, Salsa Rustler Bars, ODI TLD Grips, Salsa Guide Stem, Salsa Guide Deluxe Seatpost, Ergon SMC3-S Saddle.


I really wanted one of the original rigid version of those.... Sadly, about the time I was really thinking of getting one, they dropped them. :-( Such a nice bike.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike E. said:


> Just got this mocked up.
> Large '18 Kona Unit....steel....mmmm
> Mulefut 50 wheels
> Ranger 3.0
> ...


Nice, what are the stays at at full extension?


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Carver Grarvester Ti, Salsa carbon fork, Carbonfan rims, Shimano XT 1x12 groupset:









So far, so good. My former bike was a traditional-sized-29" bike, so the rigid concept is not new for me. This bike (29x3") is much better off-road.


----------



## johnsalvaggio (Apr 16, 2020)

*Vassago VerHauen 29+*

Changing out the Teravail Coronado 2.8's for Vitorria Bomboloni 3.0's

Updated picture with the Bomboloni, bomboloni, bomboloni...

So nice.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*2020 29+(ish) Marin Rift Zone 3*

Running a 29X3.0 DHF upfront and a 29X2.8 Rekon out back. I say 29+ ish because the Rekon measures in at 2.7" and it probably the biggest tire that will fit as it is pretty close to the non drive side chainstay.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Running a 29X3.0 DHF upfront and a 29X2.8 Rekon out back. I say 29+ ish because the Rekon measures in at 2.7" and it probably the biggest tire that will fit as it is pretty close to the non drive side chainstay.
> View attachment 1352749
> 
> View attachment 1352755


Nice! I'm a firm believer in stuffing the absolute biggest tire that will fit in the frame/fork!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

1 cog frog said:


> Nice! I'm a firm believer in stuffing the absolute biggest tire that will fit in the frame/fork!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

How did I miss this thread!?

My Full Stache w/ carbon hoops 
Oval CR, Guide RE brakes, 200mm rotors back and front, Marshguard, 50mm stem, Chromag grips...

When I wanna ride 'the gnar' this is the bike I turn to.









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1328873


Yup. That'SS Rad!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1328873


That thang is just plain bytchen!

Excellent, OneSpeed...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ thanks guys! Pretty fun bike, and definitely the most colorful bike I own.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ thanks guys! Pretty fun bike, and definitely the most colorful bike I own.


Good thing cause bland is not an option!


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

here is my OG Green Krampus playing in hero dirt this weekend.









still has the original Knards on it, but will be getting new shoes in a month as we turn to wetter - and hopefully snowier - weather this fall and winter


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> repainted frame and fork of my TREK 1120


Why did you do that? Sure, personal preference, but was it to be more Stache like? I love my 1120, but I recognize that it's not perfect. My upgrade was to get carbon rims. I'm thinking about taking the racks off. I understand that the 1120 is going to be discontinued.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DeadGrandpa said:


> Why did you do that? Sure, personal preference, but was it to be more Stache like? I love my 1120, but I recognize that it's not perfect. My upgrade was to get carbon rims. I'm thinking about taking the racks off. I understand that the 1120 is going to be discontinued.


I am curious, i know on a road bike or a XC the wheel weight can be important. But on this kind of bike what are the advantages and the negative aspects??


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

33red said:


> I am curious, i know on a road bike or a XC the wheel weight can be important. But on this kind of bike what are the advantages and the negative aspects??


Obviously weight is a factor, though I wouldn't consider it a negative aspect.

Advantages are traction, rollover, lower tire pressure, and lots of fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

33red said:


> I am curious, i know on a road bike or a XC the wheel weight can be important. But on this kind of bike what are the advantages and the negative aspects??


I never rode my 1120 on the original stock 50mm Sunringle (?) aluminum rims. I read a couple reviews of the bike which both recommended an upfit to carbon rims. So I did. I thought it was (and is) an awesome ride. The only thing it can't do (that I would want it to do) is weigh 5 or 7 pounds less than it does.

To answer your question, I don't know.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

33red said:


> I am curious, i know on a road bike or a XC the wheel weight can be important. But on this kind of bike what are the advantages and the negative aspects??


in addition to what 1cog mentioned, 29(+) also allows for riding on all terrain, adding snow, mud and sand...

the only negative I experienced was the added weight and rolling resistance...until my legs got stronger, and now I don't notice that at all...AND, when I ride my commuter, and BMX, I am stronger on those as well


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> I am curious, i know on a road bike or a XC the wheel weight can be important. But on this kind of bike what are the advantages and the negative aspects??


Frankly, wheel weight plays into the scheme but is less a consideration in plus. Road and XC are not the same class so are irrelevant on many levels. 
I own 810 and 835g Nobby Nic performance 3.0's that do just fine for a finesseful 165# rider. Those do just fine on Scraper i45's since I have no desire to own DH weight tires or wheels. These tires and wheels have been through quite a bit, as they live in the Rocky Mountains and have a few scuffs but not one ding, dent or other damage. Max tire pressure is 14 and average riding pressure 10-12, with 8 psi for loose potting soil and sand.

As for weight, the above wheels are reasonably light but could be lighter. Ask me do I care... They serve their role exceptionally well. Sure, there are weight wankers out there that will spend a fortune to save a gram and a half, there are the riders that just want to ride and enjoy the experience. Not all are drunken sailors with a bike!


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, wheel weight plays into the scheme but is less a consideration in plus. Road and XC are not the same class so are irrelevant on many levels.
> I own 810 and 835g Nobby Nic performance 3.0's that do just fine for a finesseful 165# rider. Those do just fine on Scraper i45's since I have no desire to own DH weight tires or wheels. These tires and wheels have been through quite a bit, as they live in the Rocky Mountains and have a few scuffs but not one ding, dent or other damage. Max tire pressure is 14 and average riding pressure 10-12, with 8 psi for loose potting soil and sand.
> 
> As for weight, the above wheels are reasonably light but could be lighter. Ask me do I care... They serve their role exceptionally well. Sure, there are weight wankers out there that will spend a fortune to save a gram and a half, there are the riders that just want to ride and enjoy the experience. Not all are drunken sailors with a bike!


I remember now that my LBS guy said that it wasn't so much the weight savings, but the "stiffness" that was the big upgrade of carbon wheels. I don't know about that, but I said, "mmmm, carbon." I'll admit it was an extravagance, but I don't have any children so I'm spending the money now, while I'm here.

And how did you know that I'm a sailor?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DeadGrandpa said:


> I remember now that my LBS guy said that it wasn't so much the weight savings, but the "stiffness" that was the big upgrade of carbon wheels. I don't know about that, but I said, "mmmm, carbon." I'll admit it was an extravagance, but I don't have any children so I'm spending the money now, while I'm here.
> 
> And how did you know that I'm a sailor?


I hear you. Without going crazy at 60 i started putting a few $$ on what i enjoy. I stopped working and just glad i did. I am just so light that any wheel is stiff enough for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DeadGrandpa said:


> I remember now that my LBS guy said that it wasn't so much the weight savings, but the "stiffness" that was the big upgrade of carbon wheels. I don't know about that, but I said, "mmmm, carbon." I'll admit it was an extravagance, but I don't have any children so I'm spending the money now, while I'm here.
> 
> And how did you know that I'm a sailor?


Ummm, cause you're drunk and spending money like one!! Pfft! I know the disease we all have all too well with a collection of 6 RSD's and another 14 bikes...

I can relate to the carbon rim thing too. As much as I wouldn't mind having at least a pair of em, I like the Onyx hubs more...


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> Nice! I'm a firm believer in stuffing the absolute biggest tire that will fit in the frame/fork!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL - It probably wouldn't work well if I had to deal with mud but since I live in Phoenix mud is a non-issue.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Ummm, cause you're drunk and spending money like one!! Pfft! I know the disease we all have all too well with a collection of 6 RSD's and another 14 bikes...
> 
> I can relate to the carbon rim thing too. As much as I wouldn't mind having at least a pair of em, I like the Onyx hubs more...


I had to Google Onyx hubs because I don't know lots of stuff about bikes. Why have I never heard of ceramic bearings? I feel like a complete failure as a mtb'r wannabe.

Edit: I had to google RSD bikes, too. Nice.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DeadGrandpa said:


> I had to Google Onyx hubs because I don't know lots of stuff about bikes. Why have I never heard of ceramic bearings? I feel like a complete failure as a mtb'r wannabe.
> 
> Edit: I had to google RSD bikes, too. Nice.


There are many good things out there. Ceramic bearings are expensive through bike shops and less so through bearing supply houses.

Mmm, RSD bikes! I have six of em infesting my house. They are well behaved so have never been banished to the garage.


----------



## mudmike (Aug 10, 2020)

Surly Wednesday 29+


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mudmike said:


> Surly Wednesday 29+


sweet!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2006)

DeadGrandpa said:


> Why did you do that? Sure, personal preference, but was it to be more Stache like? I love my 1120, but I recognize that it's not perfect. My upgrade was to get carbon rims. I'm thinking about taking the racks off. I understand that the 1120 is going to be discontinued.


I was keen about 29+ and was looking for better bikepacking/-touring possibilities. That's why I bought the TREK 1120. But *I don't like grey or black bikes*. Seen too many of them. :nono:

So it was clear from the beginning, that I'll paint the bike, when I still love riding it after one year in use. First I thought completely blue would be my choice, but then I switched to the combination of a purple powder coated frame and a blue painted fork.

I really love the ride! :rockon: It's simply a pleasure. Both, rigid and comfortable. Very versatile and now it's unique and in addition it looks awesome (in my eyes). Sold my fullsuspension 29er. 

















(carbon rims with HOPE-hubs, SRAM GX 1x12 drivetrain and other upgrades)

PS: I don't care if TREK is discontinuing the 1120 or if 29+ is dying. I'll ride this bike until I'm a DeadGrandpa!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I was keen about 29+ and was looking for better bikepacking/-touring possibilities. That's why I bought the TREK 1120. But *I don't like grey or black bikes*. Seen too many of them. :nono:
> 
> So it was clear from the beginning, that I'll paint the bike, when I still love riding it after one year in use. First I thought completely blue would be my choice, but then I switched to the combination of a purple powder coated frame and a blue painted fork.
> 
> ...


sweet!!!! I am in the same camp with my OG Krampus!!!


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I was keen about 29+ and was looking for better bikepacking/-touring possibilities. That's why I bought the TREK 1120. But *I don't like grey or black bikes*. Seen too many of them. :nono:
> 
> So it was clear from the beginning, that I'll paint the bike, when I still love riding it after one year in use. First I thought completely blue would be my choice, but then I switched to the combination of a purple powder coated frame and a blue painted fork.
> 
> ...


Nobody could argue with logic like that.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> PS: I don't care if TREK is discontinuing the 1120 or if 29+ is dying. I'll ride this bike until I'm a DeadGrandpa!


Nice bike! Love the colors and nice setup too. Sadly, when I, finally got interested in Trek bikes, they started to kill all the ones I like (all the 29+ bikes)... the 1120 being one of them. I hope that 29+ makes a winter return. If only we could get 27.5 to go the way of the DoDo Bird.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Out in the wild 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

1 Speed said:


> If only we could get 27.5 to go the way of the DoDo Bird.


Neither wheel size needs to go away, just keep our choices available.
I am perfectly happy with my Middlechild and Wildcat, they are not stuck with gray or black finishes, thank God!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Pulled the Pike off and mounted up the rigid fork again. Love how the bike rides rigid even if it does beat you up a little more than the squishy fork. Bring on a long fall riding season!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ianick said:


> Pulled the Pike off and mounted up the rigid fork again. Love how the bike rides rigid even if it does beat you up a little more than the squishy fork. Bring on a long fall riding season!


sweet green monster!!

and you will find your "riding arms" again and the beatings will get less intense

AND, definitely bring on a long fall AND winter riding season!!!


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

You do know what bike this is


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

niknaim said:


> You do know what bike this is


Trek Stache


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

niknaim said:


> You do know what bike this is


Super annoyed. Was going to buy an alloy Stache and found out they were discontinued. Went in a deep depression - ok, being a little dramatic. Looked at other options - either Covid or just didn't light my fire. Went to the Waltworks page - discount offered to medical care providers. Now, I have one on the way. I actually have one that's almost 20 years old. Built for another customer and even with it being slightly off for my dimensions, PITA EBB, and out of date geo even for XC, I really like it but could not love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

DrDon said:


> Super annoyed. Was going to buy an alloy Stache and found out they were discontinued. Went in a deep depression - ok, being a little dramatic. Looked at other options - either Covid or just didn't light my fire. Went to the Waltworks page - discount offered to medical care providers. Now, I have one on the way. I actually have one that's almost 20 years old. Built for another customer and even with it being slightly off for my dimensions, PITA EBB, and out of date geo even for XC, I really like it but could not love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You won't regret your Waltworks 29+. Be sure to post pics here and in the Waltworks 29+/27.5+ Thread when you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

DrDon said:


> Super annoyed. Was going to buy an alloy Stache and found out they were discontinued. [...] Went to the Waltworks page - discount offered to medical care providers. Now, I have one on the way.


Don't be sad. The Waltworks will be sweet. Have fun with it and I am looking forward to you posting a picture


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

DrDon said:


> ...Went to the Waltworks page - discount offered to medical care providers. Now, I have one on the way.


Be sure to check out 1 Cog Frog's thread on WW plus bikes: Waltworks 29+/27.5+ Thread


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's my Mone La Roca. I've moved from a RSD Big Chief -->Jones LWB --> Trek Stache --> Mone La Roca. Without a doubt, the Mone is the best of the bunch for my trails/riding. I'm definitely sold on the 29+ platform...so much so that I've begun stockpiling tires since they seem to be getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

LBIkid said:


> Here's my Mone La Roca. I've moved from a RSD Big Chief -->Jones LWB --> Trek Stache --> Mone La Roca. Without a doubt, the Mone is the best of the bunch for my trails/riding. I'm definitely sold on the 29+ platform...so much so that I've begun stockpiling tires since they seem to be getting harder and harder to find.
> 
> View attachment 1913526


Curious - what's better with the Mone than the Stache? Besides sweet boutique steel and aesthetics?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CCSS said:


> Curious - what's better with the Mone than the Stache? *Besides sweet boutique steel and aesthetics?*


Is that not enough?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Is that not enough?


Ha! Um, what was I even thinking....?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CCSS said:


> Ha! Um, what was I even thinking....?


An excuse to bring one home is the answer to that one...


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Curious - what's better with the Mone than the Stache? Besides sweet boutique steel and aesthetics?


I only have one ride on it so far (our trails close when wet), but I'd say it does everything the Stache does...but it has that sweet steel feel. I was surprised at the stiffness of the BB - with a lot of steel bikes that I've ridden, you can lose a good bit of power transfer in that BB area. that's not the case with the Mone. It seems to be stiff where needed and compliant everywhere else. The OddMone bar definitely helps too. This is the first steel bar I've used and there's definitely a difference in vibration feedback/long ride comfort that I haven't gotten with alu bars.

And to that that Cjell is a really cool guy and easy/great to talk to, and I'm really happy with the purchase. I thought I'd never move on from the Stache unless I went full custom (ala Waltworks), but the Mone has changed my mind.


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my new Krampus!
I love this bike! Set the pressure right and this steelie rides like a beast! Rolls over everything in its path!

I have a few videos of it on my channel as well check em out!


----------



## marvin rouge (Mar 12, 2013)

Klarence Surly
D.o.B. 1 April 2021

XL Krampus
31 lbs in beta


----------



## brbzh (May 20, 2013)

Mon krampus, 11kg en Singlespeed 👍. Super vélo. Mais je regrette mon Surly ECR 😢.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

hmmm...joining the Krampus fun...

OG Green Krampus, pretty much in stock form minus a new drivetrain this past winter; catching the PRISTINE trail/riding conditions today here in Central Ohio: 59ºF; crystal clear skies; hero dirt


----------



## marvin rouge (Mar 12, 2013)

brbzh said:


> Mon krampus, 11kg en Singlespeed 👍. Super vélo. Mais je regrette mon Surly ECR 😢.


Tres chic. 😎

Quelle fourche est-ce?


----------



## brbzh (May 20, 2013)

marvin rouge said:


> Tres chic. 😎
> 
> Quelle fourche est-ce?


Fourche Tideace T1000 carbone 110x15.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

All these Krampus pics make me want another one! I sold my og moonlit because the I was easily able to get the tires to rub the chain stay climbing. I haven't heard of that happening with the newer versions though, so......?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> All these Krampus pics make me want another one! I sold my og moonlit because the I was easily able to get the tires to rub the chain stay climbing. I haven't heard of that happening with the newer versions though, so......?


Now you're jonesin for a bike!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Now you're jonesin for a bike!


And idk why, I just got a new fat bike frame!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> And idk why, I just got a new fat bike frame!


It is an addiction.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> It is an addiction.


And based on the lack of an inventory due to the scam demek it's a bad time to have an addiction like this!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> And based on the lack of an inventory due to the scam demek it's a bad time to have an addiction like this!


Roger!


----------



## marvin rouge (Mar 12, 2013)

jonshonda said:


> All these Krampus pics make me want another one! I sold my og moonlit because the I was easily able to get the tires to rub the chain stay climbing. I haven't heard of that happening with the newer versions though, so......?


Frame is indeed stiff - I got Klarence out on an intended purpose overnighter and there was not a jot of frame flex, despite being fully loaded...


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Lockhart Basin, mothers day weekend.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

WaltWorks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I was keen about 29+ and was looking for better bikepacking/-touring possibilities. That's why I bought the TREK 1120. But *I don't like grey or black bikes*. Seen too many of them. :nono:
> 
> So it was clear from the beginning, that I'll paint the bike, when I still love riding it after one year in use. First I thought completely blue would be my choice, but then I switched to the combination of a purple powder coated frame and a blue painted fork.
> 
> ...


A guy I know who owns a local Trek shop told me that he'd stopped riding the various fullys that he has and has access to because he loves the ride of the 29+. Personally, I've kind of backed off to a 29X2.6 because the 3" was too much for just bikepacking and gravel road riding (which is what mtb riding is in Switzerland unless you like to do DH/AM... and I don't). I still say that 29+ needs to stay and 650B or 29- as I call it... should go before 29+.


----------



## mikenbike52 (Sep 23, 2016)

My favorite wheel size. 29x3 on my Surly Wednesday fatbike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DrDon said:


> WaltWorks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I guess that tall simple bike is quite light. Very nice !


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Still loving my Stache 7 after a year of riding. Easily my favorite bike.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

sixate said:


> View attachment 1932803
> 
> 
> Still loving my Stache 7 after a year of riding. Easily my favorite bike.


I still love mine after three years of riding as well. 
What bars are you running there?


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

huckleberry hound said:


> I still love mine after three years of riding as well.
> What bars are you running there?












A better angle of them. Spank Spoon 35mm clamp with 60mm rise. I'm really tall and needed to get the bars up.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

sixate said:


> View attachment 1932812
> 
> 
> A better angle of them. Spank Spoon 35mm clamp with 60mm rise. I'm really tall and needed to get the bars up.


With my tall legs i might get that.


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's how my Wednesday currently sits&#8230;


----------

